# Possible RAM problem



## Mstrkurt (Jul 2, 2009)

Ok I was getting some BSOD's again, so I figured I'd run MemTest86.

This was the reading with 2 8GB Corsair Vengeance RAM Sticks:

Time: 41 mins
Iterations: 8
Pass: 0
Errors: 16621
Error Confidence Value: 163
Lowest Error Address: 002c0024804 - 11264.1MB
Highest Error Address: 002fffd88bc - 12287.8MB
Bits in Error Mask: 00240000
Bits in Error - Total: 2 Min: 1 Max: 1 Avg: 1
Max Continguous Errors: 1
Test 8


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Did you make sure to perform the test on one stick of RAM at a time?


----------



## Mstrkurt (Jul 2, 2009)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Did you make sure to perform the test on one stick of RAM at a time?


I didn't no, but doesn't testing with both installed indicate that there's definitely a problem with at least one of them?.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Yes, but it would be nice to know which stick is failing :grin:. That way you only need to replace one.


----------



## Mstrkurt (Jul 2, 2009)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Yes, but it would be nice to know which stick is failing :grin:. That way you only need to replace one.


Yes  I will get around to testing each stick individually ASAP. Do you have a recommended test time?

Also, the 2 RAM sticks came in a 2x8GB pack. If one fails, does that mean I'll have to send both back?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Use Memtest on one stick at a time and let it make several passes.
When RAM is purchased as a matched pair, it is commonly required for both sticks to be RMA'd.


----------



## Mstrkurt (Jul 2, 2009)

Tyree said:


> Use Memtest on one stick at a time and let it make several passes.
> When RAM is purchased as a matched pair, it is commonly required for both sticks to be RMA'd.


Ah that sucks, means I'll be without a PC for a while :/.

Do you know how long it takes to get a new set of sticks?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Ask for next day shipping return. That will speed up the process.

Say this issue has caused a great deal of issues as now you don't have a PC to use any longer.

They won't want a unhappy customer.


----------



## Mstrkurt (Jul 2, 2009)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Ask for next day shipping return. That will speed up the process.
> 
> Say this issue has caused a great deal of issues as now you don't have a PC to use any longer.
> 
> They won't want a unhappy customer.


Ok thanks for your help. Now on to my next question, how do I RMA? XD


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

You'll start here:

Warranty Info


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Corsair RMA: http://corsair.force.com/


----------



## Mstrkurt (Jul 2, 2009)

Tyree said:


> Corsair RMA: http://corsair.force.com/


Would a ram stick being plugged in the socket but not clipped in on one end possibly give the errors?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

No. As long as it was plugged in all the way you'll get a reading.


----------



## Mstrkurt (Jul 2, 2009)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> No. As long as it was plugged in all the way you'll get a reading.


It did feel looser on one end is my concern. 
I just have 1 stick in atm and it has 1 pass so far. I'll aim to do them both through the night and while I sleep. How many passes specifically would you recommend I look for before I mark it as good?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

20 passes or so is a good amount.


----------



## Mstrkurt (Jul 2, 2009)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> 20 passes or so is a good amount.


Per stick? So 24 hours or so of testing between both?


----------



## Mstrkurt (Jul 2, 2009)

Mstrkurt said:


> Per stick? So 24 hours or so of testing between both?


Sorry to double post, I was just doing some research... And would you say its worth checking if a bios update is needed at all as apparently it can cause memory modules to be unstable?


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

> Would a ram stick being plugged in the socket but not clipped in on one end possibly give the errors?


Both end clips being locked in does not necessarily guarantee that the DIMM is fully inserted, but an unlocked clip is often a good indication that the DIMM is not.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Mstrkurt said:


> Per stick? So 24 hours or so of testing between both?


It's taking an hour to do one pass?

Just run memtest for an hour or two for each stick.


----------



## Mstrkurt (Jul 2, 2009)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> It's taking an hour to do one pass?
> 
> Just run memtest for an hour or two for each stick.


Yeah atm I'm on 1 hour 20 mins and it's 54 percent through the second test


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Just run the test for two hours on each stick.


----------



## Mstrkurt (Jul 2, 2009)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Just run the test for two hours on each stick.


Ok something strange has happened. The first ram stick passed after 4 hours of testing with 3 passes. And 0 errors.

The second which I was assuming would be the issue has been testing for 2 hours 45 mins and has 1 pass 0 errors and should be coming to the end of its 2nd test any time soon. Could that mean it's the ram slot on the motherboard if it passes?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Mstrkurt said:


> Could that mean it's the ram slot on the motherboard if it passes?


If MemTest shows no errors, try one stick of RAM in each slot.


----------



## Mstrkurt (Jul 2, 2009)

Tyree said:


> If MemTest shows no errors, try one stick of RAM in each slot.


Each slot that would be occupied? Or even the ones that aren't?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Testing all slots would be good or just the one that you suspect being a problem.


----------



## Mstrkurt (Jul 2, 2009)

Tyree said:


> Testing all slots would be good or just the one that you suspect being a problem.


I have tested the sockets that were occupied when the blue screens were happening, I'm being led to believe it was maybe just a driver problem (video)


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

What Error Codes did you see on the BSOD(s)?
What are the specs of the RAM in use?
What happens if you just run one stick at a time.
A graphics driver is a possibility but I would like to see you try some different RAM sticks that are not 8GB.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

At least 6 passes or until you see a error any error means a ram problem either with the stick, the slot or in rare cases the cpu(where the memory controller is on modern cpu's). If you see a error stop the test and move the stick to another slot and retest, if it tests good there, try another stick in the same sequence if 2 sticks test bad in one slot and good in another it a slot, motherboard or cpu issue.


----------



## Mstrkurt (Jul 2, 2009)

Tyree said:


> What Error Codes did you see on the BSOD(s)?
> What are the specs of the RAM in use?
> What happens if you just run one stick at a time.
> A graphics driver is a possibility but I would like to see you try some different RAM sticks that are not 8GB.


The bc codes were 3b and 50. The 2 sticks I have are the only ones available.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

From MS- 
3b is usually a graphic's driver (display adapter/video driver), other possibilities include
but are not limited to antivirus/antispyware/security programs and even memory (mapping).

Error Code 50
System error code 50 means "The request is not supported." This error code may also display as "ERROR_NOT_SUPPORTED" or as the value 0x32.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

If you have .dmp files zip them up and attach them.
0x3b is a System Service Exception
0x50 is a PAGE FAULT IN NON-PAGED AREA
The rest of the parameters can narrow it down.


----------



## Mstrkurt (Jul 2, 2009)

Wrench97 said:


> If you have .dmp files zip them up and attach them.
> 0x3b is a System Service Exception
> 0x50 is a PAGE FAULT IN NON-PAGED AREA
> The rest of the parameters can narrow it down.


Ok, where do I find the files to zip?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

thats not a lot of time.

1 hour per stick is normal. 7 hours is normal testing so 7 hours per stick is normal.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Mstrkurt said:


> Ok, where do I find the files to zip?


C:\windows\minidump or run the data collection here> http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...-instructions-windows-7-and-vista-452654.html


----------



## Mstrkurt (Jul 2, 2009)

Wrench97 said:


> C:\windows\minidump or run the data collection here> http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...-instructions-windows-7-and-vista-452654.html


I'm unable to zip the DMP files, it says File not found, or no read permission.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Run the data collection app.


----------



## Mstrkurt (Jul 2, 2009)

Wrench97 said:


> Run the data collection app.


I have done that, and hopefully attached it/done the procedure correctly.

Please let me know if something is missing.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

xusb21.sys Thu Aug 13 18:10:17 *2009*
XBox USB wireless controller BSOD issues in Win7 with 2009 driver 
This should be the latest driver here> Software Downloads: Xbox 360 Wireless Controller for Windows

Their are 2 Intel network drivers with different dates
e1d62x64.sys *Tue Feb 26 19:23:37 2013 *
e1r62x64.sys *Thu Nov 15 17:52:10 2012*
Seems to me they should be the same date(or close to it) run the Intel driver update utility just to be sure they are up to date > Intel® Driver Update Utility for wired networking

The first one names the ATI video driver as the driver that called for a stop, the second one names memory corruption but could not read the driver name that called the stop order but it does name DWM.exe(Desktop Window Manager) so it's probably video related also, the xbox wireless controller driver could be the culprit as it would involve directX.

Update the drivers above and see where you stand.


```
**************************Mon Oct 14 14:10:01.937 2013 (UTC - 4:00)**************************
Opened log file 'C:\Users\Owner\AppData\Local\Temp\SysnativeBSODApps\18467\dmps\outkdOutput1.txt'

Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.2.9200.20512 X86
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [C:\Users\Owner\Bsodapps\SysnativeBSODApps\101413-16255-01.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

Symbol search path is: srv*c:\symbols*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols
Executable search path is: 
Unable to load image \SystemRoot\system32\ntoskrnl.exe, Win32 error 0n2
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for ntoskrnl.exe
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7601 (Service Pack 1) MP (8 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS Personal
Built by: 7601.18247.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.130828-1532
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff800`03414000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`036576d0
Debug session time: Mon Oct 14 14:10:01.937 2013 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 2:20:13.591
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
.............................
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
..................................................
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck 3B, {c000001d, fffff880048f0825, fffff8800a6ee4d0, 0}

*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for atikmdag.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for atikmdag.sys
Probably caused by : atikmdag.sys ( atikmdag+b0825 )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

6: kd> !analyze -v; !sysinfo cpuspeed; !sysinfo SMBIOS; lmtsmn; q
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

SYSTEM_SERVICE_EXCEPTION (3b)
An exception happened while executing a system service routine.
Arguments:
Arg1: 00000000c000001d, Exception code that caused the bugcheck
Arg2: fffff880048f0825, Address of the instruction which caused the bugcheck
Arg3: fffff8800a6ee4d0, Address of the context record for the exception that caused the bugcheck
Arg4: 0000000000000000, zero.

Debugging Details:
------------------


EXCEPTION_CODE: (NTSTATUS) 0xc000001d - {EXCEPTION}  Illegal Instruction  An attempt was made to execute an illegal instruction.

FAULTING_IP: 
atikmdag+b0825
fffff880`048f0825 48              ???

CONTEXT:  fffff8800a6ee4d0 -- (.cxr 0xfffff8800a6ee4d0)
.cxr 0xfffff8800a6ee4d0
rax=0000000000000000 rbx=fffffa800ecf9048 rcx=0000000000000000
rdx=fffffa800ed11810 rsi=0000000080008440 rdi=fffffa801156de40
rip=fffff880048f0825 rsp=fffff8800a6eeeb0 rbp=fffff8800a6eef60
 r8=0000000000c17128  r9=0000000000000009 r10=0000000000000000
r11=fffff8800182b120 r12=fffffa800e03f620 r13=fffff8a0105ee410
r14=0000000000000000 r15=0000000000000000
iopl=0         nv up ei ng nz na po nc
cs=0010  ss=0018  ds=002b  es=002b  fs=0053  gs=002b             efl=00210286
atikmdag+0xb0825:
fffff880`048f0825 48              ???
.cxr
Resetting default scope

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  WIN7_DRIVER_FAULT

BUGCHECK_STR:  0x3B

PROCESS_NAME:  firefox.exe

CURRENT_IRQL:  0

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffff8a010192150 to fffff880048f0825

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff880`0a6eeeb0 fffff8a0`10192150 : fffff8a0`10192010 fffff880`0a6eef00 00000000`00000801 fffff880`0a6eef00 : atikmdag+0xb0825
fffff880`0a6eeeb8 fffff8a0`10192010 : fffff880`0a6eef00 00000000`00000801 fffff880`0a6eef00 fffff880`048dfafa : 0xfffff8a0`10192150
fffff880`0a6eeec0 fffff880`0a6eef00 : 00000000`00000801 fffff880`0a6eef00 fffff880`048dfafa fffff880`0a6eef20 : 0xfffff8a0`10192010
fffff880`0a6eeec8 00000000`00000801 : fffff880`0a6eef00 fffff880`048dfafa fffff880`0a6eef20 fffff880`048fb011 : 0xfffff880`0a6eef00
fffff880`0a6eeed0 fffff880`0a6eef00 : fffff880`048dfafa fffff880`0a6eef20 fffff880`048fb011 00000000`00000000 : 0x801
fffff880`0a6eeed8 fffff880`048dfafa : fffff880`0a6eef20 fffff880`048fb011 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`0ec4d000 : 0xfffff880`0a6eef00
fffff880`0a6eeee0 fffff880`0a6eef20 : fffff880`048fb011 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`0ec4d000 00000000`00000000 : atikmdag+0x9fafa
fffff880`0a6eeee8 fffff880`048fb011 : 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`0ec4d000 00000000`00000000 fffff880`048d3d6e : 0xfffff880`0a6eef20
fffff880`0a6eeef0 00000000`00000000 : fffffa80`0ec4d000 00000000`00000000 fffff880`048d3d6e fffff880`0a6eefe0 : atikmdag+0xbb011


FOLLOWUP_IP: 
atikmdag+b0825
fffff880`048f0825 48              ???

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  0

SYMBOL_NAME:  atikmdag+b0825

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: atikmdag

IMAGE_NAME:  atikmdag.sys

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  50d225df

STACK_COMMAND:  .cxr 0xfffff8800a6ee4d0 ; kb

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x3B_atikmdag+b0825

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x3B_atikmdag+b0825

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-4770K CPU @ 3.50GHz"
MaxSpeed:     3500
CurrentSpeed: 3491
[SMBIOS Data Tables v2.7]
[DMI Version - 39]
[2.0 Calling Convention - No]
[Table Size - 3069 bytes]

[BIOS Information (Type 0) - Length 24 - Handle 0000h]
  Vendor                        American Megatrends Inc.
  BIOS Version                  F3
  BIOS Starting Address Segment f000
  BIOS Release Date             04/22/2013
  BIOS ROM Size                 1000000
  BIOS Characteristics
       07: - PCI Supported
       11: - Upgradeable FLASH BIOS
       12: - BIOS Shadowing Supported
       15: - CD-Boot Supported
       16: - Selectable Boot Supported
       17: - BIOS ROM Socketed
       19: - EDD Supported
       23: - 1.2MB Floppy Supported
       24: - 720KB Floppy Supported
       25: - 2.88MB Floppy Supported
       26: - Print Screen Device Supported
       27: - Keyboard Services Supported
       28: - Serial Services Supported
       29: - Printer Services Supported
       32: - BIOS Vendor Reserved
  BIOS Characteristic Extensions
       00: - ACPI Supported
       01: - USB Legacy Supported
       08: - BIOS Boot Specification Supported
       10: - Specification Reserved
       11: - Specification Reserved
  BIOS Major Revision           4
  BIOS Minor Revision           6
  EC Firmware Major Revision    255
  EC Firmware Minor Revision    255
[System Information (Type 1) - Length 27 - Handle 0001h]
  Manufacturer                  Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
  Product Name                  Z87X-UD5H
  Version                       To be filled by O.E.M.
  Serial Number                                       
  UUID                          00000000-0000-0000-0000-000000000000
  Wakeup Type                   Power Switch
  SKUNumber                     To be filled by O.E.M.
  Family                        To be filled by O.E.M.
[BaseBoard Information (Type 2) - Length 15 - Handle 0002h]
  Manufacturer                  Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
  Product                       Z87X-UD5H-CF
  Version                       To be filled by O.E.M.
  Serial Number                                       
  Asset Tag                                           
  Feature Flags                 09h
       1622654496: - 
       1622654536: - 
  Location                      To be filled by O.E.M.
  Chassis Handle                0003h
  Board Type                    0ah - Processor/Memory Module
  Number of Child Handles       0
[System Enclosure (Type 3) - Length 22 - Handle 0003h]
  Manufacturer                  Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
  Chassis Type                  Desktop
  Version                       To Be Filled By O.E.M.
  Serial Number                                       
  Asset Tag Number                                    
  Bootup State                  Safe
  Power Supply State            Safe
  Thermal State                 Safe
  Security Status               None
  OEM Defined                   0
  Height                        0U
  Number of Power Cords         1
  Number of Contained Elements  0
  Contained Element Size        0
[Cache Information (Type 7) - Length 19 - Handle 0004h]
  Socket Designation            CPU Internal L1
  Cache Configuration           0180h - WB Enabled Int NonSocketed L1
  Maximum Cache Size            0100h - 256K
  Installed Size                0100h - 256K
  Supported SRAM Type           0002h - Unknown 
  Current SRAM Type             0002h - Unknown 
  Cache Speed                   0ns
  Error Correction Type         Multi-Bit ECC
  System Cache Type             Other
  Associativity                 8-way Set-Associative
[Cache Information (Type 7) - Length 19 - Handle 0005h]
  Socket Designation            CPU Internal L2
  Cache Configuration           0181h - WB Enabled Int NonSocketed L2
  Maximum Cache Size            0400h - 1024K
  Installed Size                0400h - 1024K
  Supported SRAM Type           0002h - Unknown 
  Current SRAM Type             0002h - Unknown 
  Cache Speed                   0ns
  Error Correction Type         Multi-Bit ECC
  System Cache Type             Unified
  Associativity                 8-way Set-Associative
[Cache Information (Type 7) - Length 19 - Handle 0006h]
  Socket Designation            CPU Internal L3
  Cache Configuration           0182h - WB Enabled Int NonSocketed L3
  Maximum Cache Size            2000h - 8192K
  Installed Size                2000h - 8192K
  Supported SRAM Type           0002h - Unknown 
  Current SRAM Type             0002h - Unknown 
  Cache Speed                   0ns
  Error Correction Type         Multi-Bit ECC
  System Cache Type             Unified
  Associativity                 16-way Set-Associative
[Physical Memory Array (Type 16) - Length 23 - Handle 0007h]
  Location                      03h - SystemBoard/Motherboard
  Use                           03h - System Memory
  Memory Error Correction       03h - None
  Maximum Capacity              33554432KB
  Memory Error Inf Handle       [Not Provided]
  Number of Memory Devices      4
[Onboard Devices Information (Type 10) - Length 6 - Handle 0026h]
  Number of Devices             1
  01: Type                      Video [enabled]
  01: Description                  To Be Filled By O.E.M.
[OEM Strings (Type 11) - Length 5 - Handle 0027h]
  Number of Strings             1
   1                            To Be Filled By O.E.M.
[System Configuration Options (Type 12) - Length 5 - Handle 0028h]
[Processor Information (Type 4) - Length 42 - Handle 0041h]
  Socket Designation            SOCKET 0
  Processor Type                Central Processor
  Processor Family              c6h - Specification Reserved
  Processor Manufacturer        Intel
  Processor ID                  c3060300fffbebbf
  Processor Version             Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-4770K CPU @ 3.50GHz
  Processor Voltage             8ah - 1.0V
  External Clock                100MHz
  Max Speed                     7000MHz
  Current Speed                 3700MHz
  Status                        Enabled Populated
  Processor Upgrade             Other
  L1 Cache Handle               0004h
  L2 Cache Handle               0005h
  L3 Cache Handle               0006h
  Serial Number                 [String Not Specified]
  Asset Tag Number                         
  Part Number                   Fill By OEM
[Memory Device (Type 17) - Length 34 - Handle 0042h]
  Physical Memory Array Handle  0007h
  Memory Error Info Handle      [Not Provided]
  Total Width                   64 bits
  Data Width                    64 bits
  Size                          8192MB
  Form Factor                   09h - DIMM
  Device Set                    [None]
  Device Locator                ChannelA-DIMM0
  Bank Locator                  BANK 0
  Memory Type                   18h - Specification Reserved
  Type Detail                   0080h - Synchronous
  Speed                         1600MHz
  Manufacturer                  0215
  Serial Number                         
  Asset Tag Number                        
  Part Number                   CMZ16GX3M2A1600C10
[Memory Device Mapped Address (Type 20) - Length 35 - Handle 0043h]
  Starting Address              00000000h
  Ending Address                007fffffh
  Memory Device Handle          0042h
  Mem Array Mapped Adr Handle   0048h
  Partition Row Position        [Unknown]
  Interleave Position           [Unknown]
  Interleave Data Depth         [Unknown]
[Memory Device (Type 17) - Length 34 - Handle 0044h]
  Physical Memory Array Handle  0007h
  Memory Error Info Handle      [Not Provided]
  Total Width                   0 bits
  Data Width                    0 bits
  Size                          [Not Populated]
  Form Factor                   09h - DIMM
  Device Set                    [None]
  Device Locator                ChannelA-DIMM1
  Bank Locator                  BANK 1
  Memory Type                   02h - Unknown
  Type Detail                   0000h -
  Speed                         0MHz
  Manufacturer                  [Empty]
  Serial Number                        
  Asset Tag Number                        
  Part Number                   [Empty]
[Memory Device (Type 17) - Length 34 - Handle 0045h]
  Physical Memory Array Handle  0007h
  Memory Error Info Handle      [Not Provided]
  Total Width                   64 bits
  Data Width                    64 bits
  Size                          8192MB
  Form Factor                   09h - DIMM
  Device Set                    [None]
  Device Locator                ChannelB-DIMM0
  Bank Locator                  BANK 2
  Memory Type                   18h - Specification Reserved
  Type Detail                   0080h - Synchronous
  Speed                         1600MHz
  Manufacturer                  0215
  Serial Number                         
  Asset Tag Number                        
  Part Number                   CMZ16GX3M2A1600C10
[Memory Device Mapped Address (Type 20) - Length 35 - Handle 0046h]
  Starting Address              00800000h
  Ending Address                00ffffffh
  Memory Device Handle          0045h
  Mem Array Mapped Adr Handle   0048h
  Partition Row Position        [Unknown]
  Interleave Position           [Unknown]
  Interleave Data Depth         [Unknown]
[Memory Device (Type 17) - Length 34 - Handle 0047h]
  Physical Memory Array Handle  0007h
  Memory Error Info Handle      [Not Provided]
  Total Width                   0 bits
  Data Width                    0 bits
  Size                          [Not Populated]
  Form Factor                   09h - DIMM
  Device Set                    [None]
  Device Locator                ChannelB-DIMM1
  Bank Locator                  BANK 3
  Memory Type                   02h - Unknown
  Type Detail                   0000h -
  Speed                         0MHz
  Manufacturer                  [Empty]
  Serial Number                        
  Asset Tag Number                        
  Part Number                   [Empty]
[Memory Array Mapped Address (Type 19) - Length 31 - Handle 0048h]
  Starting Address              00000000h
  Ending Address                00ffffffh
  Memory Array Handle           0007h
  Partition Width               04
start             end                 module name
fffff880`07fab000 fffff880`07fd3000   000      000.fcl      Fri Nov 23 04:17:29 2012 (50AF3F29)
fffff880`042b7000 fffff880`042f5000   1394ohci 1394ohci.sys Sat Nov 20 05:44:56 2010 (4CE7A6A8)
fffff880`00f9d000 fffff880`00ff4000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:19:16 2010 (4CE79294)
fffff880`02cd8000 fffff880`02d61000   afd      afd.sys      Fri Sep 13 21:10:16 2013 (5233B778)
fffff880`04330000 fffff880`04346000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:24 2009 (4A5BCCF0)
fffff880`01042000 fffff880`0104d000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Fri Mar 19 12:18:18 2010 (4BA3A3CA)
fffff880`08799000 fffff880`087a4000   asyncmac asyncmac.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:13 2009 (4A5BCCE5)
fffff880`00de1000 fffff880`00dea000   atapi    atapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`0100d000 fffff880`01037000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Sun Aug 04 21:02:45 2013 (51FEF9B5)
fffff880`060bd000 fffff880`060d9000   AtihdW76 AtihdW76.sys Tue Nov 06 16:41:51 2012 (5099841F)
fffff880`04840000 fffff880`05356000   atikmdag atikmdag.sys Wed Dec 19 15:38:55 2012 (50D225DF)
fffff880`03c7c000 fffff880`03d09000   atikmpag atikmpag.sys Wed Dec 19 14:32:55 2012 (50D21667)
fffff960`00840000 fffff960`008a1000   ATMFD    ATMFD.DLL    Wed Jun 05 23:30:53 2013 (51B0026D)
fffff880`019d2000 fffff880`019d9000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:00:13 2009 (4A5BCA8D)
fffff880`011d8000 fffff880`011e9000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Mon Jul 13 19:35:59 2009 (4A5BC4DF)
fffff880`067da000 fffff880`067f8000   bowser   bowser.sys   Tue Feb 22 23:55:04 2011 (4D649328)
fffff960`00600000 fffff960`00627000   cdd      cdd.dll      Thu Feb 03 06:25:25 2011 (4D4A90A5)
fffff880`0199f000 fffff880`019c9000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:19:20 2010 (4CE79298)
fffff880`00ecd000 fffff880`00f8d000   CI       CI.dll       Sat Nov 20 08:12:36 2010 (4CE7C944)
fffff880`01937000 fffff880`01967000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Sat Nov 20 04:19:23 2010 (4CE7929B)
fffff880`00cf5000 fffff880`00d53000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`01148000 fffff880`011ba000   cng      cng.sys      Fri Aug 24 11:47:16 2012 (5037A204)
fffff880`04320000 fffff880`04330000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Sat Nov 20 05:33:17 2010 (4CE7A3ED)
fffff880`06744000 fffff880`06752000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`011ba000 fffff880`011d8000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:26:31 2010 (4CE79447)
fffff880`02def000 fffff880`02dfe000   discache discache.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:18 2009 (4A5BC52E)
fffff880`01921000 fffff880`01937000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`06116000 fffff880`06138000   drmk     drmk.sys     Mon Jul 13 21:01:25 2009 (4A5BD8E5)
fffff880`06752000 fffff880`0675e000   dump_dumpata dump_dumpata.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`06769000 fffff880`0677c000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
fffff880`0675e000 fffff880`06769000   dump_msahci dump_msahci.sys Sat Nov 20 05:33:58 2010 (4CE7A416)
fffff880`06bf4000 fffff880`06c00000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
fffff880`03d09000 fffff880`03dfd000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Thu Aug 01 03:58:53 2013 (51FA153D)
fffff880`05356000 fffff880`0539c000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Tue Apr 09 23:27:15 2013 (5164DC13)
fffff880`05600000 fffff880`0567c000   e1d62x64 e1d62x64.sys Tue Feb 26 19:23:37 2013 (512D5209)
fffff880`0423d000 fffff880`042b7000   e1r62x64 e1r62x64.sys Thu Nov 15 17:52:10 2012 (50A5721A)
fffff880`01099000 fffff880`010ad000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)
fffff880`0104d000 fffff880`01099000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:19:24 2010 (4CE7929C)
fffff880`013f0000 fffff880`013fa000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Wed Feb 29 22:41:06 2012 (4F4EEFD2)
fffff880`018e7000 fffff880`01921000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Wed Jan 23 22:11:24 2013 (5100A65C)
fffff880`0157e000 fffff880`015c7000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Wed Jan 02 22:06:48 2013 (50E4F5C8)
fffff880`08790000 fffff880`08799000   gdrv     gdrv.sys     Thu Mar 12 23:22:29 2009 (49B9D175)
fffff800`039f9000 fffff800`03a42000   hal      hal.dll      Sat Nov 20 08:00:25 2010 (4CE7C669)
fffff880`0864d000 fffff880`08658000   hamachi  hamachi.sys  Thu Feb 19 05:36:41 2009 (499D3639)
fffff880`0539c000 fffff880`053c0000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Sat Nov 20 05:43:42 2010 (4CE7A65E)
fffff880`05bec000 fffff880`05bff000   HECIx64  HECIx64.sys  Mon Dec 17 14:32:21 2012 (50CF7345)
fffff880`06829000 fffff880`06842000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Wed Jul 03 00:05:05 2013 (51D3A2F1)
fffff880`06842000 fffff880`0684a080   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Wed Jul 03 00:05:04 2013 (51D3A2F0)
fffff880`0681b000 fffff880`06829000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:43:49 2010 (4CE7A665)
fffff880`06600000 fffff880`066c9000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:24:30 2010 (4CE793CE)
fffff880`018de000 fffff880`018e7000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Sat Nov 20 04:18:54 2010 (4CE7927E)
fffff880`056ed000 fffff880`05b26fe0   igdkmd64 igdkmd64.sys Tue May 07 20:15:19 2013 (51899917)
fffff880`0613e000 fffff880`061b1000   IntcDAud IntcDAud.sys Fri Jan 11 08:55:16 2013 (50F019C4)
fffff880`0430a000 fffff880`04320000   intelppm intelppm.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
fffff880`00d93000 fffff880`00d9d000   iusb3hcs iusb3hcs.sys Fri Dec 21 09:42:25 2012 (50D47551)
fffff880`066e5000 fffff880`06744000   iusb3hub iusb3hub.sys Fri Dec 21 09:40:46 2012 (50D474EE)
fffff880`05b27000 fffff880`05bea000   iusb3xhc iusb3xhc.sys Fri Dec 21 09:40:49 2012 (50D474F1)
fffff880`0420b000 fffff880`0421a000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`06be6000 fffff880`06bf4000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:33:25 2010 (4CE7A3F5)
fffff800`00bca000 fffff800`00bd4000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Sat Feb 05 11:52:49 2011 (4D4D8061)
fffff880`03c00000 fffff880`03c43000   ks       ks.sys       Sat Nov 20 05:33:23 2010 (4CE7A3F3)
fffff880`013c4000 fffff880`013df000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Fri Jun 01 22:50:23 2012 (4FC97F6F)
fffff880`01553000 fffff880`0157e000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Fri Aug 24 11:48:29 2012 (5037A24D)
fffff880`06138000 fffff880`0613d200   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:19 2009 (4A5BCA93)
fffff880`067ad000 fffff880`067c2000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`0678a000 fffff880`067ad000   luafv    luafv.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:26:13 2009 (4A5BC295)
fffff880`06ba8000 fffff880`06bb6000   MBfilt64 MBfilt64.sys Thu Jul 30 23:40:32 2009 (4A7267B0)
fffff880`00c92000 fffff880`00ce1000   mcupdate_GenuineIntel mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll Sat Nov 20 08:03:51 2010 (4CE7C737)
fffff880`0677c000 fffff880`0678a000   monitor  monitor.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:52 2009 (4A5BC58C)
fffff880`0421a000 fffff880`04229000   mouclass mouclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`06866000 fffff880`06873000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff880`00dc7000 fffff880`00de1000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Sat Nov 20 04:19:21 2010 (4CE79299)
fffff880`010ad000 fffff880`010ea000   MpFilter MpFilter.sys Fri Jun 07 19:01:11 2013 (51B26637)
fffff880`066c9000 fffff880`066e1000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:25 2009 (4A5BCC79)
fffff880`061b1000 fffff880`061de000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Tue Apr 26 22:40:38 2011 (4DB78226)
fffff880`06000000 fffff880`0604e000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Fri Jul 08 22:46:28 2011 (4E17C104)
fffff880`053c0000 fffff880`053e4000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Tue Apr 26 22:39:37 2011 (4DB781E9)
fffff880`01037000 fffff880`01042000   msahci   msahci.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:33:58 2010 (4CE7A416)
fffff880`015c7000 fffff880`015d2000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00ec2000 fffff880`00ecc000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`010ea000 fffff880`01148000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:21:56 2010 (4CE79334)
fffff880`02de4000 fffff880`02def000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)
fffff880`018cc000 fffff880`018de000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`00c73000 fffff880`00c7e000   mv91cons mv91cons.sys Wed Jun 06 06:26:38 2012 (4FCF305E)
fffff880`087af000 fffff880`087b5000   mv_process mv_process.sys Tue Feb 22 04:22:20 2011 (4D63804C)
fffff880`01401000 fffff880`014f3000   ndis     ndis.sys     Wed Aug 22 11:11:46 2012 (5034F6B2)
fffff880`0436a000 fffff880`04376000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:00 2009 (4A5BCCD8)
fffff880`04376000 fffff880`043a5000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:32 2010 (4CE7A870)
fffff880`060a8000 fffff880`060bd000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Sat Nov 20 05:52:20 2010 (4CE7A864)
fffff880`02dd5000 fffff880`02de4000   netbios  netbios.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`02d61000 fffff880`02da6000   netbt    netbt.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:23:18 2010 (4CE79386)
fffff880`014f3000 fffff880`01553000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Wed Aug 22 11:11:28 2012 (5034F6A0)
fffff880`061de000 fffff880`06200000   NisDrvWFP NisDrvWFP.sys Fri Jun 07 19:02:10 2013 (51B26672)
fffff880`015d2000 fffff880`015e3000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`02cc4000 fffff880`02cd0000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:02 2009 (4A5BC15E)
fffff800`03414000 fffff800`039f9000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Wed Aug 28 21:13:25 2013 (521EA035)
fffff880`01222000 fffff880`013c4000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Fri Apr 12 07:54:36 2013 (5167F5FC)
fffff880`019c9000 fffff880`019d2000   Null     Null.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:37 2009 (4A5BC109)
fffff880`02daf000 fffff880`02dd5000   pacer    pacer.sys    Sat Nov 20 05:52:18 2010 (4CE7A862)
fffff880`00d9d000 fffff880`00db2000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Sat Mar 17 01:06:09 2012 (4F641BC1)
fffff880`00d53000 fffff880`00d86000   pci      pci.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:19:11 2010 (4CE7928F)
fffff880`00c5c000 fffff880`00c63000   pciide   pciide.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:49 2009 (4A5BC115)
fffff880`00c63000 fffff880`00c73000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`013df000 fffff880`013f0000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`07eb7000 fffff880`07f5d000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Jul 13 21:01:19 2009 (4A5BD8DF)
fffff880`060d9000 fffff880`06116000   portcls  portcls.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`00ce1000 fffff880`00cf5000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`04346000 fffff880`0436a000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:34 2010 (4CE7A872)
fffff880`043a5000 fffff880`043c0000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:17 2009 (4A5BCCE9)
fffff880`043c0000 fffff880`043e1000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:31 2010 (4CE7A86F)
fffff880`043e1000 fffff880`043fb000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:25 2009 (4A5BCCF1)
fffff880`02c73000 fffff880`02cc4000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:27:51 2010 (4CE79497)
fffff880`01835000 fffff880`0183e000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`019e7000 fffff880`019f0000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`019f0000 fffff880`019f9000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:35 2009 (4A5BCE63)
fffff880`01892000 fffff880`018cc000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Sat Nov 20 04:43:10 2010 (4CE7982E)
fffff880`067c2000 fffff880`067da000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`0687b000 fffff880`06ba7180   RTKVHD64 RTKVHD64.sys Tue Feb 26 07:38:48 2013 (512CACD8)
fffff880`02c4c000 fffff880`02c73000   SCDEmu   SCDEmu.SYS   Sun Jul 21 22:14:17 2013 (51EC9579)
fffff880`07f5d000 fffff880`07f68000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffff880`042f5000 fffff880`04301000   serenum  serenum.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`02c00000 fffff880`02c1d000   serial   serial.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`0188a000 fffff880`01892000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 12:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
fffff880`08714000 fffff880`08785000   spsys    spsys.sys    Mon May 11 13:20:58 2009 (4A085E7A)
fffff880`0867c000 fffff880`08714000   srv      srv.sys      Thu Apr 28 23:06:06 2011 (4DBA2B1E)
fffff880`07e00000 fffff880`07e69000   srv2     srv2.sys     Thu Apr 28 23:05:46 2011 (4DBA2B0A)
fffff880`07f68000 fffff880`07f99000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Thu Apr 28 23:05:35 2011 (4DBA2AFF)
fffff880`04229000 fffff880`0422a480   swenum   swenum.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:18 2009 (4A5BCA92)
fffff880`01601000 fffff880`01800000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Sat Sep 07 21:11:52 2013 (522BCED8)
fffff880`07f99000 fffff880`07fab000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Wed Oct 03 12:07:26 2012 (506C62BE)
fffff880`015e3000 fffff880`015f0000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Sat Nov 20 04:22:06 2010 (4CE7933E)
fffff880`01200000 fffff880`01222000   tdx      tdx.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:21:54 2010 (4CE79332)
fffff880`02c38000 fffff880`02c4c000   termdd   termdd.sys   Sat Nov 20 06:03:40 2010 (4CE7AB0C)
fffff960`004b0000 fffff960`004ba000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`03c56000 fffff880`03c7c000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:51:50 2010 (4CE7A846)
fffff880`0422b000 fffff880`0423d000   umbus    umbus.sys    Sat Nov 20 05:44:37 2010 (4CE7A695)
fffff880`06bb6000 fffff880`06bd3000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Thu Mar 24 23:29:14 2011 (4D8C0C0A)
fffff880`05bea000 fffff880`05bebf00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Thu Mar 24 23:28:59 2011 (4D8C0BFB)
fffff880`0567c000 fffff880`0568d000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Thu Mar 24 23:29:04 2011 (4D8C0C00)
fffff880`0604e000 fffff880`060a8000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Thu Mar 24 23:29:25 2011 (4D8C0C15)
fffff880`0568d000 fffff880`056e3000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Thu Mar 24 23:29:12 2011 (4D8C0C08)
fffff880`0684b000 fffff880`06866000   USBSTOR  USBSTOR.SYS  Thu Mar 10 23:37:16 2011 (4D79A6FC)
fffff880`00d86000 fffff880`00d93000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`019d9000 fffff880`019e7000   vga      vga.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)
fffff880`01800000 fffff880`01825000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:38:51 2009 (4A5BC58B)
fffff880`00db2000 fffff880`00dc7000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:19:28 2010 (4CE792A0)
fffff880`00c00000 fffff880`00c5c000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:43 2010 (4CE792EB)
fffff880`0183e000 fffff880`0188a000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:08 2010 (4CE792C8)
fffff880`02c1d000 fffff880`02c38000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:52:36 2010 (4CE7A874)
fffff880`01825000 fffff880`01835000   watchdog watchdog.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:35 2009 (4A5BC53F)
fffff880`00e00000 fffff880`00ec2000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Fri Jun 21 23:13:05 2013 (51C51641)
fffff880`00f8d000 fffff880`00f9d000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Wed Jul 25 22:29:04 2012 (5010AB70)
fffff880`02da6000 fffff880`02daf000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff960`00050000 fffff960`00367000   win32k   win32k.sys   Tue Aug 27 21:20:45 2013 (521D506D)
fffff880`04301000 fffff880`0430a000   wmiacpi  wmiacpi.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:31:02 2009 (4A5BC3B6)
fffff880`00ff4000 fffff880`00ffd000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`06bd3000 fffff880`06be5100   xusb21   xusb21.sys   Thu Aug 13 18:10:17 2009 (4A848F49)

Unloaded modules:
fffff880`08642000 fffff880`0864d000   hamachi.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000B000
fffff880`08637000 fffff880`08642000   hamachi.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000B000
fffff880`0862c000 fffff880`08637000   hamachi.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000B000
fffff880`08621000 fffff880`0862c000   hamachi.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000B000
fffff880`08616000 fffff880`08621000   hamachi.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000B000
fffff880`0860b000 fffff880`08616000   hamachi.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000B000
fffff880`08600000 fffff880`0860b000   hamachi.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000B000
fffff880`087ec000 fffff880`087f7000   hamachi.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000B000
fffff880`087e1000 fffff880`087ec000   hamachi.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000B000
fffff880`087d6000 fffff880`087e1000   hamachi.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000B000
fffff880`087cb000 fffff880`087d6000   hamachi.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000B000
fffff880`087c0000 fffff880`087cb000   hamachi.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000B000
fffff880`087b5000 fffff880`087c0000   hamachi.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000B000
fffff880`087a4000 fffff880`087af000   hamachi.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000B000
fffff880`08785000 fffff880`08790000   hamachi.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000B000
fffff880`0866e000 fffff880`08679000   hamachi.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000B000
fffff880`08663000 fffff880`0866e000   hamachi.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000B000
fffff880`08658000 fffff880`08663000   hamachi.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000B000
fffff880`0864d000 fffff880`08658000   hamachi.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000B000
fffff880`08642000 fffff880`0864d000   hamachi.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000B000
fffff880`08637000 fffff880`08642000   hamachi.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000B000
fffff880`0862c000 fffff880`08637000   hamachi.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000B000
fffff880`08621000 fffff880`0862c000   hamachi.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000B000
fffff880`08616000 fffff880`08621000   hamachi.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000B000
fffff880`0860b000 fffff880`08616000   hamachi.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000B000
fffff880`08600000 fffff880`0860b000   hamachi.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000B000
fffff880`087ec000 fffff880`087f7000   hamachi.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000B000
fffff880`087e1000 fffff880`087ec000   hamachi.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000B000
fffff880`087d6000 fffff880`087e1000   hamachi.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000B000
fffff880`087cb000 fffff880`087d6000   hamachi.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000B000
fffff880`087c0000 fffff880`087cb000   hamachi.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000B000
fffff880`087b5000 fffff880`087c0000   hamachi.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000B000
fffff880`087a4000 fffff880`087af000   hamachi.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000B000
fffff880`08785000 fffff880`08790000   hamachi.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000B000
fffff880`0866e000 fffff880`08679000   hamachi.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000B000
fffff880`08663000 fffff880`0866e000   hamachi.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000B000
fffff880`08658000 fffff880`08663000   hamachi.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000B000
fffff880`0864d000 fffff880`08658000   hamachi.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000B000
fffff880`08642000 fffff880`0864d000   hamachi.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000B000
fffff880`08637000 fffff880`08642000   hamachi.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000B000
fffff880`0862c000 fffff880`08637000   hamachi.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000B000
fffff880`08621000 fffff880`0862c000   hamachi.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000B000
fffff880`08616000 fffff880`08621000   hamachi.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000B000
fffff880`0860b000 fffff880`08616000   hamachi.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000B000
fffff880`08600000 fffff880`0860b000   hamachi.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000B000
fffff880`087ec000 fffff880`087f7000   hamachi.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000B000
fffff880`087e1000 fffff880`087ec000   hamachi.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000B000
fffff880`087d6000 fffff880`087e1000   hamachi.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000B000
fffff880`087cb000 fffff880`087d6000   hamachi.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000B000
fffff880`087c0000 fffff880`087cb000   hamachi.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000B000
quit:
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
**************************Mon Oct 14 11:49:25.096 2013 (UTC - 4:00)**************************

Opened log file 'C:\Users\Owner\AppData\Local\Temp\SysnativeBSODApps\18467\dmps\outkdOutput2.txt'

Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.2.9200.20512 X86
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [C:\Users\Owner\Bsodapps\SysnativeBSODApps\101413-16208-01.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

Symbol search path is: srv*c:\symbols*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols
Executable search path is: 
*** ERROR: Symbol file could not be found.  Defaulted to export symbols for ntkrnlmp.exe - 
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7601 (Service Pack 1) MP (8 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS Personal
Built by: 7601.18247.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.130828-1532
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff800`0344c000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`0368f6d0
Debug session time: Mon Oct 14 11:49:25.096 2013 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:41:26.212
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
..............................
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
..................................................
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck 50, {fffff8800a7a2280, 0, fffff8800426b830, 0}


Could not read faulting driver name
Probably caused by : memory_corruption

Followup: memory_corruption
---------

0: kd> !analyze -v; !sysinfo cpuspeed; !sysinfo SMBIOS; lmtsmn; q
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

PAGE_FAULT_IN_NONPAGED_AREA (50)
Invalid system memory was referenced.  This cannot be protected by try-except,
it must be protected by a Probe.  Typically the address is just plain bad or it
is pointing at freed memory.
Arguments:
Arg1: fffff8800a7a2280, memory referenced.
Arg2: 0000000000000000, value 0 = read operation, 1 = write operation.
Arg3: fffff8800426b830, If non-zero, the instruction address which referenced the bad memory
	address.
Arg4: 0000000000000000, (reserved)

Debugging Details:
------------------


Could not read faulting driver name

READ_ADDRESS: GetPointerFromAddress: unable to read from fffff800036f9100
GetUlongFromAddress: unable to read from fffff800036f91c0
 fffff8800a7a2280 Nonpaged pool

FAULTING_IP: 
dxgkrnl!memcpy+60
fffff880`0426b830 488b040a        mov     rax,qword ptr [rdx+rcx]

MM_INTERNAL_CODE:  0

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  CODE_CORRUPTION

BUGCHECK_STR:  0x50

PROCESS_NAME:  dwm.exe

CURRENT_IRQL:  0

TRAP_FRAME:  fffff88009238800 -- (.trap 0xfffff88009238800)
.trap 0xfffff88009238800
NOTE: The trap frame does not contain all registers.
Some register values may be zeroed or incorrect.
rax=fffff800036f9000 rbx=0000000000000000 rcx=00000000036f9000
rdx=fffff880070a9280 rsi=0000000000000000 rdi=0000000000000000
rip=fffff8800426b830 rsp=fffff88009238998 rbp=fffff88009238b60
 r8=0000000000000030  r9=0000000000000006 r10=0000000000000000
r11=000000000218f740 r12=0000000000000000 r13=0000000000000000
r14=0000000000000000 r15=0000000000000000
iopl=0         nv up ei pl nz na po nc
dxgkrnl!memcpy+0x60:
fffff880`0426b830 488b040a        mov     rax,qword ptr [rdx+rcx] ds:fffff880`0a7a2280=????????????????
.trap
Resetting default scope

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffff8000353fbf0 to fffff800034c1bc0

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff880`09238698 fffff800`0353fbf0 : 00000000`00000050 fffff880`0a7a2280 00000000`00000000 fffff880`09238800 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`092386a0 fffff800`034bfcee : 00000000`00000000 fffff880`0a7a2280 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x4518f
fffff880`09238800 fffff880`0426b830 : fffff880`042a4d11 00000000`00000001 00000000`00000000 00000000`039eea10 : nt!KiPageFault+0x16e
fffff880`09238998 fffff880`042a4d11 : 00000000`00000001 00000000`00000000 00000000`039eea10 fffff880`0425a07f : dxgkrnl!memcpy+0x60
fffff880`092389a0 fffff960`001e1ce6 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000001 00000000`000007ec : dxgkrnl!DxgkGetDeviceState+0x3d1
fffff880`09238a80 fffff800`034c0e53 : fffffa80`0f6376e0 fffffa80`0f712cc0 fffffa80`0f79e950 fffffa80`0f712cc0 : win32k!NtGdiDdDDIGetDeviceState+0x82
fffff880`09238ae0 000007fe`fd3d11fa : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiSystemServiceCopyEnd+0x13
00000000`0218f718 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : 0x000007fe`fd3d11fa


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

CHKIMG_EXTENSION: !chkimg -lo 50 -db !dxgkrnl
!chkimg -lo 50 -db !dxgkrnl
5 errors : !dxgkrnl (fffff8800426b816-fffff8800426b83e)
fffff8800426b810  0d  8b  04  0a  49  83 *c8  04  89  01  48  83  c1  04 *6d  8b ....I.....H...m.

fffff8800426b820  c8  49  c1  e9  05  75 *54  4d  8b  c8  49  c1  e9  03 *70  14 .I...uTM..I...p.

fffff8800426b830  48  8b  04  0a  48  89  01  48  83  c1  08  49  ff  c9 *71  f0 H...H..H...I..q.


MODULE_NAME: memory_corruption

IMAGE_NAME:  memory_corruption

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  memory_corruption

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  0

MEMORY_CORRUPTOR:  STRIDE

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_MEMORY_CORRUPTION_STRIDE

BUCKET_ID:  X64_MEMORY_CORRUPTION_STRIDE

Followup: memory_corruption
---------

CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-4770K CPU @ 3.50GHz"
MaxSpeed:     3500
CurrentSpeed: 3491
[SMBIOS Data Tables v2.7]
[DMI Version - 39]
[2.0 Calling Convention - No]
[Table Size - 3069 bytes]

[BIOS Information (Type 0) - Length 24 - Handle 0000h]
  Vendor                        American Megatrends Inc.
  BIOS Version                  F3
  BIOS Starting Address Segment f000
  BIOS Release Date             04/22/2013
  BIOS ROM Size                 1000000
  BIOS Characteristics
       07: - PCI Supported
       11: - Upgradeable FLASH BIOS
       12: - BIOS Shadowing Supported
       15: - CD-Boot Supported
       16: - Selectable Boot Supported
       17: - BIOS ROM Socketed
       19: - EDD Supported
       23: - 1.2MB Floppy Supported
       24: - 720KB Floppy Supported
       25: - 2.88MB Floppy Supported
       26: - Print Screen Device Supported
       27: - Keyboard Services Supported
       28: - Serial Services Supported
       29: - Printer Services Supported
       32: - BIOS Vendor Reserved
  BIOS Characteristic Extensions
       00: - ACPI Supported
       01: - USB Legacy Supported
       08: - BIOS Boot Specification Supported
       10: - Specification Reserved
       11: - Specification Reserved
  BIOS Major Revision           4
  BIOS Minor Revision           6
  EC Firmware Major Revision    255
  EC Firmware Minor Revision    255
[System Information (Type 1) - Length 27 - Handle 0001h]
  Manufacturer                  Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
  Product Name                  Z87X-UD5H
  Version                       To be filled by O.E.M.
  Serial Number                                       
  UUID                          00000000-0000-0000-0000-000000000000
  Wakeup Type                   Power Switch
  SKUNumber                     To be filled by O.E.M.
  Family                        To be filled by O.E.M.
[BaseBoard Information (Type 2) - Length 15 - Handle 0002h]
  Manufacturer                  Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
  Product                       Z87X-UD5H-CF
  Version                       To be filled by O.E.M.
  Serial Number                                       
  Asset Tag                                           
  Feature Flags                 09h
       1622654496: - 
       1622654536: - 
  Location                      To be filled by O.E.M.
  Chassis Handle                0003h
  Board Type                    0ah - Processor/Memory Module
  Number of Child Handles       0
[System Enclosure (Type 3) - Length 22 - Handle 0003h]
  Manufacturer                  Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
  Chassis Type                  Desktop
  Version                       To Be Filled By O.E.M.
  Serial Number                                       
  Asset Tag Number                                    
  Bootup State                  Safe
  Power Supply State            Safe
  Thermal State                 Safe
  Security Status               None
  OEM Defined                   0
  Height                        0U
  Number of Power Cords         1
  Number of Contained Elements  0
  Contained Element Size        0
[Cache Information (Type 7) - Length 19 - Handle 0004h]
  Socket Designation            CPU Internal L1
  Cache Configuration           0180h - WB Enabled Int NonSocketed L1
  Maximum Cache Size            0100h - 256K
  Installed Size                0100h - 256K
  Supported SRAM Type           0002h - Unknown 
  Current SRAM Type             0002h - Unknown 
  Cache Speed                   0ns
  Error Correction Type         Multi-Bit ECC
  System Cache Type             Other
  Associativity                 8-way Set-Associative
[Cache Information (Type 7) - Length 19 - Handle 0005h]
  Socket Designation            CPU Internal L2
  Cache Configuration           0181h - WB Enabled Int NonSocketed L2
  Maximum Cache Size            0400h - 1024K
  Installed Size                0400h - 1024K
  Supported SRAM Type           0002h - Unknown 
  Current SRAM Type             0002h - Unknown 
  Cache Speed                   0ns
  Error Correction Type         Multi-Bit ECC
  System Cache Type             Unified
  Associativity                 8-way Set-Associative
[Cache Information (Type 7) - Length 19 - Handle 0006h]
  Socket Designation            CPU Internal L3
  Cache Configuration           0182h - WB Enabled Int NonSocketed L3
  Maximum Cache Size            2000h - 8192K
  Installed Size                2000h - 8192K
  Supported SRAM Type           0002h - Unknown 
  Current SRAM Type             0002h - Unknown 
  Cache Speed                   0ns
  Error Correction Type         Multi-Bit ECC
  System Cache Type             Unified
  Associativity                 16-way Set-Associative
[Physical Memory Array (Type 16) - Length 23 - Handle 0007h]
  Location                      03h - SystemBoard/Motherboard
  Use                           03h - System Memory
  Memory Error Correction       03h - None
  Maximum Capacity              33554432KB
  Memory Error Inf Handle       [Not Provided]
  Number of Memory Devices      4
[Onboard Devices Information (Type 10) - Length 6 - Handle 0026h]
  Number of Devices             1
  01: Type                      Video [enabled]
  01: Description                  To Be Filled By O.E.M.
[OEM Strings (Type 11) - Length 5 - Handle 0027h]
  Number of Strings             1
   1                            To Be Filled By O.E.M.
[System Configuration Options (Type 12) - Length 5 - Handle 0028h]
[Processor Information (Type 4) - Length 42 - Handle 0041h]
  Socket Designation            SOCKET 0
  Processor Type                Central Processor
  Processor Family              c6h - Specification Reserved
  Processor Manufacturer        Intel
  Processor ID                  c3060300fffbebbf
  Processor Version             Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-4770K CPU @ 3.50GHz
  Processor Voltage             8ah - 1.0V
  External Clock                100MHz
  Max Speed                     7000MHz
  Current Speed                 3700MHz
  Status                        Enabled Populated
  Processor Upgrade             Other
  L1 Cache Handle               0004h
  L2 Cache Handle               0005h
  L3 Cache Handle               0006h
  Serial Number                 [String Not Specified]
  Asset Tag Number                         
  Part Number                   Fill By OEM
[Memory Device (Type 17) - Length 34 - Handle 0042h]
  Physical Memory Array Handle  0007h
  Memory Error Info Handle      [Not Provided]
  Total Width                   64 bits
  Data Width                    64 bits
  Size                          8192MB
  Form Factor                   09h - DIMM
  Device Set                    [None]
  Device Locator                ChannelA-DIMM0
  Bank Locator                  BANK 0
  Memory Type                   18h - Specification Reserved
  Type Detail                   0080h - Synchronous
  Speed                         1600MHz
  Manufacturer                  0215
  Serial Number                         
  Asset Tag Number                        
  Part Number                   CMZ16GX3M2A1600C10
[Memory Device Mapped Address (Type 20) - Length 35 - Handle 0043h]
  Starting Address              00000000h
  Ending Address                007fffffh
  Memory Device Handle          0042h
  Mem Array Mapped Adr Handle   0048h
  Partition Row Position        [Unknown]
  Interleave Position           [Unknown]
  Interleave Data Depth         [Unknown]
[Memory Device (Type 17) - Length 34 - Handle 0044h]
  Physical Memory Array Handle  0007h
  Memory Error Info Handle      [Not Provided]
  Total Width                   0 bits
  Data Width                    0 bits
  Size                          [Not Populated]
  Form Factor                   09h - DIMM
  Device Set                    [None]
  Device Locator                ChannelA-DIMM1
  Bank Locator                  BANK 1
  Memory Type                   02h - Unknown
  Type Detail                   0000h -
  Speed                         0MHz
  Manufacturer                  [Empty]
  Serial Number                        
  Asset Tag Number                        
  Part Number                   [Empty]
[Memory Device (Type 17) - Length 34 - Handle 0045h]
  Physical Memory Array Handle  0007h
  Memory Error Info Handle      [Not Provided]
  Total Width                   64 bits
  Data Width                    64 bits
  Size                          8192MB
  Form Factor                   09h - DIMM
  Device Set                    [None]
  Device Locator                ChannelB-DIMM0
  Bank Locator                  BANK 2
  Memory Type                   18h - Specification Reserved
  Type Detail                   0080h - Synchronous
  Speed                         1600MHz
  Manufacturer                  0215
  Serial Number                         
  Asset Tag Number                        
  Part Number                   CMZ16GX3M2A1600C10
[Memory Device Mapped Address (Type 20) - Length 35 - Handle 0046h]
  Starting Address              00800000h
  Ending Address                00ffffffh
  Memory Device Handle          0045h
  Mem Array Mapped Adr Handle   0048h
  Partition Row Position        [Unknown]
  Interleave Position           [Unknown]
  Interleave Data Depth         [Unknown]
[Memory Device (Type 17) - Length 34 - Handle 0047h]
  Physical Memory Array Handle  0007h
  Memory Error Info Handle      [Not Provided]
  Total Width                   0 bits
  Data Width                    0 bits
  Size                          [Not Populated]
  Form Factor                   09h - DIMM
  Device Set                    [None]
  Device Locator                ChannelB-DIMM1
  Bank Locator                  BANK 3
  Memory Type                   02h - Unknown
  Type Detail                   0000h -
  Speed                         0MHz
  Manufacturer                  [Empty]
  Serial Number                        
  Asset Tag Number                        
  Part Number                   [Empty]
[Memory Array Mapped Address (Type 19) - Length 31 - Handle 0048h]
  Starting Address              00000000h
  Ending Address                00ffffffh
  Memory Array Handle           0007h
  Partition Width               04
start             end                 module name
fffff880`08148000 fffff880`08170000   000      000.fcl      Fri Nov 23 04:17:29 2012 (50AF3F29)
fffff880`05bb8000 fffff880`05bf6000   1394ohci 1394ohci.sys Sat Nov 20 05:44:56 2010 (4CE7A6A8)
fffff880`00eed000 fffff880`00f44000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:19:16 2010 (4CE79294)
fffff880`02c35000 fffff880`02cbe000   afd      afd.sys      Fri Sep 13 21:10:16 2013 (5233B778)
fffff880`043db000 fffff880`043f1000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:24 2009 (4A5BCCF0)
fffff880`01161000 fffff880`0116c000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Fri Mar 19 12:18:18 2010 (4BA3A3CA)
fffff880`086d9000 fffff880`086e4000   asyncmac asyncmac.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:13 2009 (4A5BCCE5)
fffff880`01123000 fffff880`0112c000   atapi    atapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`0112c000 fffff880`01156000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Sun Aug 04 21:02:45 2013 (51FEF9B5)
fffff880`060b3000 fffff880`060cf000   AtihdW76 AtihdW76.sys Tue Nov 06 16:41:51 2012 (5099841F)
fffff880`048b0000 fffff880`053c6000   atikmdag atikmdag.sys Wed Dec 19 15:38:55 2012 (50D225DF)
fffff880`040d1000 fffff880`0415e000   atikmpag atikmpag.sys Wed Dec 19 14:32:55 2012 (50D21667)
fffff960`00910000 fffff960`00971000   ATMFD    ATMFD.DLL    Wed Jun 05 23:30:53 2013 (51B0026D)
fffff880`015f9000 fffff880`01600000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:00:13 2009 (4A5BCA8D)
fffff880`02c00000 fffff880`02c11000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Mon Jul 13 19:35:59 2009 (4A5BC4DF)
fffff880`054e6000 fffff880`05504000   bowser   bowser.sys   Tue Feb 22 23:55:04 2011 (4D649328)
fffff960`00630000 fffff960`00657000   cdd      cdd.dll      Thu Feb 03 06:25:25 2011 (4D4A90A5)
fffff880`0103d000 fffff880`01067000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:19:20 2010 (4CE79298)
fffff880`00c00000 fffff880`00cc0000   CI       CI.dll       Sat Nov 20 08:12:36 2010 (4CE7C944)
fffff880`01200000 fffff880`01230000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Sat Nov 20 04:19:23 2010 (4CE7929B)
fffff880`00d47000 fffff880`00da5000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`014c2000 fffff880`01534000   cng      cng.sys      Fri Aug 24 11:47:16 2012 (5037A204)
fffff880`043cb000 fffff880`043db000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Sat Nov 20 05:33:17 2010 (4CE7A3ED)
fffff880`066f0000 fffff880`066fe000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`02dda000 fffff880`02df8000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:26:31 2010 (4CE79447)
fffff880`02dcb000 fffff880`02dda000   discache discache.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:18 2009 (4A5BC52E)
fffff880`015d5000 fffff880`015eb000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`0610c000 fffff880`0612e000   drmk     drmk.sys     Mon Jul 13 21:01:25 2009 (4A5BD8E5)
fffff880`06835000 fffff880`06841000   dump_dumpata dump_dumpata.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`06709000 fffff880`0671c000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
fffff880`066fe000 fffff880`06709000   dump_msahci dump_msahci.sys Sat Nov 20 05:33:58 2010 (4CE7A416)
fffff880`0681b000 fffff880`06827000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
fffff880`04257000 fffff880`0434b000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Thu Aug 01 03:58:53 2013 (51FA153D)
fffff880`0434b000 fffff880`04391000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Tue Apr 09 23:27:15 2013 (5164DC13)
fffff880`05600000 fffff880`0567c000   e1d62x64 e1d62x64.sys Tue Feb 26 19:23:37 2013 (512D5209)
fffff880`04800000 fffff880`0487a000   e1r62x64 e1r62x64.sys Thu Nov 15 17:52:10 2012 (50A5721A)
fffff880`011b8000 fffff880`011cc000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)
fffff880`0116c000 fffff880`011b8000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:19:24 2010 (4CE7929C)
fffff880`01545000 fffff880`0154f000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Wed Feb 29 22:41:06 2012 (4F4EEFD2)
fffff880`01400000 fffff880`0143a000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Wed Jan 23 22:11:24 2013 (5100A65C)
fffff880`0162b000 fffff880`01674000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Wed Jan 02 22:06:48 2013 (50E4F5C8)
fffff880`086ef000 fffff880`086f8000   gdrv     gdrv.sys     Thu Mar 12 23:22:29 2009 (49B9D175)
fffff800`03403000 fffff800`0344c000   hal      hal.dll      Sat Nov 20 08:00:25 2010 (4CE7C669)
fffff880`08771000 fffff880`0877c000   hamachi  hamachi.sys  Thu Feb 19 05:36:41 2009 (499D3639)
fffff880`04391000 fffff880`043b5000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Sat Nov 20 05:43:42 2010 (4CE7A65E)
fffff880`05ba5000 fffff880`05bb8000   HECIx64  HECIx64.sys  Mon Dec 17 14:32:21 2012 (50CF7345)
fffff880`06b9d000 fffff880`06bb6000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Wed Jul 03 00:05:05 2013 (51D3A2F1)
fffff880`06bb6000 fffff880`06bbe080   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Wed Jul 03 00:05:04 2013 (51D3A2F0)
fffff880`06b8f000 fffff880`06b9d000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:43:49 2010 (4CE7A665)
fffff880`0541d000 fffff880`054e6000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:24:30 2010 (4CE793CE)
fffff880`0168e000 fffff880`01697000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Sat Nov 20 04:18:54 2010 (4CE7927E)
fffff880`056a6000 fffff880`05adffe0   igdkmd64 igdkmd64.sys Tue May 07 20:15:19 2013 (51899917)
fffff880`06134000 fffff880`061a7000   IntcDAud IntcDAud.sys Fri Jan 11 08:55:16 2013 (50F019C4)
fffff880`043b5000 fffff880`043cb000   intelppm intelppm.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
fffff880`00f97000 fffff880`00fa1000   iusb3hcs iusb3hcs.sys Fri Dec 21 09:42:25 2012 (50D47551)
fffff880`06691000 fffff880`066f0000   iusb3hub iusb3hub.sys Fri Dec 21 09:40:46 2012 (50D474EE)
fffff880`05ae0000 fffff880`05ba3000   iusb3xhc iusb3xhc.sys Fri Dec 21 09:40:49 2012 (50D474F1)
fffff880`0489e000 fffff880`048ad000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`0680d000 fffff880`0681b000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:33:25 2010 (4CE7A3F5)
fffff800`00bc3000 fffff800`00bcd000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Sat Feb 05 11:52:49 2011 (4D4D8061)
fffff880`04000000 fffff880`04043000   ks       ks.sys       Sat Nov 20 05:33:23 2010 (4CE7A3F3)
fffff880`014a7000 fffff880`014c2000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Fri Jun 01 22:50:23 2012 (4FC97F6F)
fffff880`01600000 fffff880`0162b000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Fri Aug 24 11:48:29 2012 (5037A24D)
fffff880`0612e000 fffff880`06133200   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:19 2009 (4A5BCA93)
fffff880`0673f000 fffff880`06754000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`0671c000 fffff880`0673f000   luafv    luafv.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:26:13 2009 (4A5BC295)
fffff880`06b6e000 fffff880`06b7c000   MBfilt64 MBfilt64.sys Thu Jul 30 23:40:32 2009 (4A7267B0)
fffff880`00ce4000 fffff880`00d33000   mcupdate_GenuineIntel mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll Sat Nov 20 08:03:51 2010 (4CE7C737)
fffff880`06827000 fffff880`06835000   monitor  monitor.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:52 2009 (4A5BC58C)
fffff880`041b4000 fffff880`041c3000   mouclass mouclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`06800000 fffff880`0680d000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff880`01109000 fffff880`01123000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Sat Nov 20 04:19:21 2010 (4CE79299)
fffff880`01000000 fffff880`0103d000   MpFilter MpFilter.sys Fri Jun 07 19:01:11 2013 (51B26637)
fffff880`05504000 fffff880`0551c000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:25 2009 (4A5BCC79)
fffff880`0551c000 fffff880`05549000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Tue Apr 26 22:40:38 2011 (4DB78226)
fffff880`05549000 fffff880`05597000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Fri Jul 08 22:46:28 2011 (4E17C104)
fffff880`05597000 fffff880`055bb000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Tue Apr 26 22:39:37 2011 (4DB781E9)
fffff880`01156000 fffff880`01161000   msahci   msahci.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:33:58 2010 (4CE7A416)
fffff880`00fcb000 fffff880`00fd6000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00f4d000 fffff880`00f57000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`01449000 fffff880`014a7000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:21:56 2010 (4CE79334)
fffff880`02dc0000 fffff880`02dcb000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)
fffff880`0167c000 fffff880`0168e000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`010fe000 fffff880`01109000   mv91cons mv91cons.sys Wed Jun 06 06:26:38 2012 (4FCF305E)
fffff880`086f8000 fffff880`086fe000   mv_process mv_process.sys Tue Feb 22 04:22:20 2011 (4D63804C)
fffff880`016a4000 fffff880`01796000   ndis     ndis.sys     Wed Aug 22 11:11:46 2012 (5034F6B2)
fffff880`043f1000 fffff880`043fd000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:00 2009 (4A5BCCD8)
fffff880`053c6000 fffff880`053f5000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:32 2010 (4CE7A870)
fffff880`0609e000 fffff880`060b3000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Sat Nov 20 05:52:20 2010 (4CE7A864)
fffff880`02d32000 fffff880`02d41000   netbios  netbios.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`02cbe000 fffff880`02d03000   netbt    netbt.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:23:18 2010 (4CE79386)
fffff880`01796000 fffff880`017f6000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Wed Aug 22 11:11:28 2012 (5034F6A0)
fffff880`055bb000 fffff880`055dd000   NisDrvWFP NisDrvWFP.sys Fri Jun 07 19:02:10 2013 (51B26672)
fffff880`00fd6000 fffff880`00fe7000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`02db4000 fffff880`02dc0000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:02 2009 (4A5BC15E)
fffff800`0344c000 fffff800`03a31000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Wed Aug 28 21:13:25 2013 (521EA035)
fffff880`01235000 fffff880`013d7000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Fri Apr 12 07:54:36 2013 (5167F5FC)
fffff880`017f6000 fffff880`017ff000   Null     Null.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:37 2009 (4A5BC109)
fffff880`02d0c000 fffff880`02d32000   pacer    pacer.sys    Sat Nov 20 05:52:18 2010 (4CE7A862)
fffff880`00fa1000 fffff880`00fb6000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Sat Mar 17 01:06:09 2012 (4F641BC1)
fffff880`00f57000 fffff880`00f8a000   pci      pci.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:19:11 2010 (4CE7928F)
fffff880`010e7000 fffff880`010ee000   pciide   pciide.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:49 2009 (4A5BC115)
fffff880`010ee000 fffff880`010fe000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`01534000 fffff880`01545000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`08054000 fffff880`080fa000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Jul 13 21:01:19 2009 (4A5BD8DF)
fffff880`060cf000 fffff880`0610c000   portcls  portcls.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`00d33000 fffff880`00d47000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`0487a000 fffff880`0489e000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:34 2010 (4CE7A872)
fffff880`0415e000 fffff880`04179000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:17 2009 (4A5BCCE9)
fffff880`04179000 fffff880`0419a000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:31 2010 (4CE7A86F)
fffff880`0419a000 fffff880`041b4000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:25 2009 (4A5BCCF1)
fffff880`00da5000 fffff880`00df6000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:27:51 2010 (4CE79497)
fffff880`01077000 fffff880`01080000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`01080000 fffff880`01089000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`011f1000 fffff880`011fa000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:35 2009 (4A5BCE63)
fffff880`0159b000 fffff880`015d5000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Sat Nov 20 04:43:10 2010 (4CE7982E)
fffff880`06754000 fffff880`0676c000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`06841000 fffff880`06b6d180   RTKVHD64 RTKVHD64.sys Tue Feb 26 07:38:48 2013 (512CACD8)
fffff880`02d8d000 fffff880`02db4000   SCDEmu   SCDEmu.SYS   Sun Jul 21 22:14:17 2013 (51EC9579)
fffff880`080fa000 fffff880`08105000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffff880`0568d000 fffff880`05699000   serenum  serenum.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`02d41000 fffff880`02d5e000   serial   serial.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`01674000 fffff880`0167c000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 12:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
fffff880`08170000 fffff880`081e1000   spsys    spsys.sys    Mon May 11 13:20:58 2009 (4A085E7A)
fffff880`08636000 fffff880`086ce000   srv      srv.sys      Thu Apr 28 23:06:06 2011 (4DBA2B1E)
fffff880`0676c000 fffff880`067d5000   srv2     srv2.sys     Thu Apr 28 23:05:46 2011 (4DBA2B0A)
fffff880`08105000 fffff880`08136000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Thu Apr 28 23:05:35 2011 (4DBA2AFF)
fffff880`056a2000 fffff880`056a3480   swenum   swenum.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:18 2009 (4A5BCA92)
fffff880`01800000 fffff880`019ff000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Sat Sep 07 21:11:52 2013 (522BCED8)
fffff880`08136000 fffff880`08148000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Wed Oct 03 12:07:26 2012 (506C62BE)
fffff880`00fe7000 fffff880`00ff4000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Sat Nov 20 04:22:06 2010 (4CE7933E)
fffff880`00cc0000 fffff880`00ce2000   tdx      tdx.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:21:54 2010 (4CE79332)
fffff880`02d79000 fffff880`02d8d000   termdd   termdd.sys   Sat Nov 20 06:03:40 2010 (4CE7AB0C)
fffff960`005c0000 fffff960`005ca000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`040ab000 fffff880`040d1000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:51:50 2010 (4CE7A846)
fffff880`04043000 fffff880`04055000   umbus    umbus.sys    Sat Nov 20 05:44:37 2010 (4CE7A695)
fffff880`08735000 fffff880`0874fd00   usbaudio usbaudio.sys Fri Jul 12 06:40:58 2013 (51DFDD3A)
fffff880`06bda000 fffff880`06bf7000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Thu Mar 24 23:29:14 2011 (4D8C0C0A)
fffff880`05ba3000 fffff880`05ba4f00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Thu Mar 24 23:28:59 2011 (4D8C0BFB)
fffff880`0567c000 fffff880`0568d000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Thu Mar 24 23:29:04 2011 (4D8C0C00)
fffff880`06044000 fffff880`0609e000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Thu Mar 24 23:29:25 2011 (4D8C0C15)
fffff880`04200000 fffff880`04256000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Thu Mar 24 23:29:12 2011 (4D8C0C08)
fffff880`06bbf000 fffff880`06bda000   USBSTOR  USBSTOR.SYS  Thu Mar 10 23:37:16 2011 (4D79A6FC)
fffff880`00f8a000 fffff880`00f97000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`013ea000 fffff880`013f8000   vga      vga.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)
fffff880`011cc000 fffff880`011f1000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:38:51 2009 (4A5BC58B)
fffff880`00fb6000 fffff880`00fcb000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:19:28 2010 (4CE792A0)
fffff880`0108b000 fffff880`010e7000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:43 2010 (4CE792EB)
fffff880`0154f000 fffff880`0159b000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:08 2010 (4CE792C8)
fffff880`02d5e000 fffff880`02d79000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:52:36 2010 (4CE7A874)
fffff880`01067000 fffff880`01077000   watchdog watchdog.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:35 2009 (4A5BC53F)
fffff880`00e1b000 fffff880`00edd000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Fri Jun 21 23:13:05 2013 (51C51641)
fffff880`00edd000 fffff880`00eed000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Wed Jul 25 22:29:04 2012 (5010AB70)
fffff880`02d03000 fffff880`02d0c000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff960`00050000 fffff960`00367000   win32k   win32k.sys   Tue Aug 27 21:20:45 2013 (521D506D)
fffff880`05699000 fffff880`056a2000   wmiacpi  wmiacpi.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:31:02 2009 (4A5BC3B6)
fffff880`00f44000 fffff880`00f4d000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`06b7c000 fffff880`06b8e100   xusb21   xusb21.sys   Thu Aug 13 18:10:17 2009 (4A848F49)

Unloaded modules:
fffff880`08766000 fffff880`08771000   hamachi.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000B000
fffff880`0875b000 fffff880`08766000   hamachi.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000B000
fffff880`08750000 fffff880`0875b000   hamachi.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000B000
fffff880`0872a000 fffff880`08735000   hamachi.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000B000
fffff880`0871f000 fffff880`0872a000   hamachi.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000B000
fffff880`08714000 fffff880`0871f000   hamachi.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000B000
fffff880`08709000 fffff880`08714000   hamachi.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000B000
fffff880`086fe000 fffff880`08709000   hamachi.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000B000
fffff880`086e4000 fffff880`086ef000   hamachi.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000B000
fffff880`086ce000 fffff880`086d9000   hamachi.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000B000
fffff880`08621000 fffff880`0862c000   hamachi.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000B000
fffff880`08616000 fffff880`08621000   hamachi.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000B000
fffff880`0860b000 fffff880`08616000   hamachi.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000B000
fffff880`08600000 fffff880`0860b000   hamachi.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000B000
fffff880`087f5000 fffff880`08800000   hamachi.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000B000
fffff880`087ea000 fffff880`087f5000   hamachi.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000B000
fffff880`087df000 fffff880`087ea000   hamachi.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000B000
fffff880`087d4000 fffff880`087df000   hamachi.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000B000
fffff880`087c9000 fffff880`087d4000   hamachi.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000B000
fffff880`087be000 fffff880`087c9000   hamachi.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000B000
fffff880`087b3000 fffff880`087be000   hamachi.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000B000
fffff880`087a8000 fffff880`087b3000   hamachi.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000B000
fffff880`0879d000 fffff880`087a8000   hamachi.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000B000
fffff880`08792000 fffff880`0879d000   hamachi.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000B000
fffff880`08787000 fffff880`08792000   hamachi.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000B000
fffff880`0877c000 fffff880`08787000   hamachi.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000B000
fffff880`08771000 fffff880`0877c000   hamachi.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000B000
fffff880`08766000 fffff880`08771000   hamachi.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000B000
fffff880`0875b000 fffff880`08766000   hamachi.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000B000
fffff880`08750000 fffff880`0875b000   hamachi.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000B000
fffff880`0872a000 fffff880`08735000   hamachi.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000B000
fffff880`0871f000 fffff880`0872a000   hamachi.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000B000
fffff880`08714000 fffff880`0871f000   hamachi.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000B000
fffff880`08709000 fffff880`08714000   hamachi.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000B000
fffff880`086fe000 fffff880`08709000   hamachi.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000B000
fffff880`086e4000 fffff880`086ef000   hamachi.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000B000
fffff880`086ce000 fffff880`086d9000   hamachi.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000B000
fffff880`08621000 fffff880`0862c000   hamachi.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000B000
fffff880`08616000 fffff880`08621000   hamachi.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000B000
fffff880`0860b000 fffff880`08616000   hamachi.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000B000
fffff880`08600000 fffff880`0860b000   hamachi.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000B000
fffff880`087f5000 fffff880`08800000   hamachi.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000B000
fffff880`087ea000 fffff880`087f5000   hamachi.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000B000
fffff880`087df000 fffff880`087ea000   hamachi.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000B000
fffff880`087d4000 fffff880`087df000   hamachi.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000B000
fffff880`087c9000 fffff880`087d4000   hamachi.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000B000
fffff880`087be000 fffff880`087c9000   hamachi.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000B000
fffff880`087b3000 fffff880`087be000   hamachi.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000B000
fffff880`087a8000 fffff880`087b3000   hamachi.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000B000
fffff880`0879d000 fffff880`087a8000   hamachi.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000B000
quit:
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
```


----------



## Mstrkurt (Jul 2, 2009)

Wrench97 said:


> xusb21.sys Thu Aug 13 18:10:17 *2009*
> XBox USB wireless controller BSOD issues in Win7 with 2009 driver
> This should be the latest driver here> Software Downloads: Xbox 360 Wireless Controller for Windows
> 
> ...


Ok, thanks a lot for taking the time to help. I appreciate it.

I will update the drivers and report back in a few days or earlier if a BSOD happens.


----------



## Mstrkurt (Jul 2, 2009)

Had another Blue Screen with BC Code: 1e

Is it worth reformatting C: and reinstalling Windows?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Probably not, I find it best to try and sort out if it's hardware or software related first.

Upload the latest .dmp file.

Perhaps running driver verifier will shed some light> http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...-windows-7-and-vista-bsod-related-473665.html
Be sure to manually set a restore point first.> Create a restore point


----------



## Mstrkurt (Jul 2, 2009)

Wrench97 said:


> Probably not, I find it best to try and sort out if it's hardware or software related first.
> 
> Upload the latest .dmp file.
> 
> ...


Ok, I followed the instructions but after restarting nothing happened.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

That's ok run it normally for the next day or 2 if the crash is caused by a driver verifier should catch it.


----------



## Mstrkurt (Jul 2, 2009)

Ok will do, thanks again.


----------



## Mstrkurt (Jul 2, 2009)

Haven't had a Blue Screen since last post and my PC has been on the whole time.

Problem solved you think?.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Turn Verifier off and use it normally.


----------



## Mstrkurt (Jul 2, 2009)

Wrench97 said:


> Turn Verifier off and use it normally.


Just had another Bluescreen

Error code: 1e

AND AGAIN:

Error code: 1000007e


----------



## Mstrkurt (Jul 2, 2009)

Another one again!. It was fine for like a week or 2 :S.

Error Code: 1


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Zip up and attack the .dmp files.


----------



## Mstrkurt (Jul 2, 2009)

Wrench97 said:


> Zip up and attack the .dmp files.


The BSOD_Windows7_Vista application is stuck waiting for tasks to complete.

Should Driver Verifier be off when I do this?.

EDIT:
Also, could someone explain to me how you guys read the report and find out potential causes? I'm quite interested to learn.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Should not make any difference if Verifier is off or on.

We use Debugging tools for Windows Windows Debugging (Windows Debuggers) and custom program written by Mike Writhziden to speed up processing by automatically inserting the commands in the command line version of WinDbg.


----------



## Mstrkurt (Jul 2, 2009)

It's still hanging :\ Screenshot


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

End it and see if the report was created.


----------



## Mstrkurt (Jul 2, 2009)

Wrench97 said:


> End it and see if the report was created.


Has it worked?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

No rerun it.


----------



## Mstrkurt (Jul 2, 2009)

Sorry, messed up last time.

Try this:


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

All 3 are different, did you try to update and Xbox controller?
It's still showing as the 2009 driver> xusb21.sys Thu Aug 13 18:10:17 2009
Software Downloads: Xbox 360 Wireless Controller for Windows

I'm going to get someone else to have a look also.


```
Debug session time: Mon Oct 28 23:14:35.605 2013 (UTC - 4:00)
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\Owner\Bsodapps\SysnativeBSODApps\102913-18111-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.18247.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.130828-1532
System Uptime: 0 days 1:53:21.370
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!IopProcessWorkItem+0 )
BugCheck 1, {fffff800039ba1b0, 0, 800000, 1}
BugCheck Info: [url=http://www.carrona.org/bsodindx.html#0x00000001]APC_INDEX_MISMATCH (1)[/url]
Bugcheck code 00000001
Arguments: 
Arg1: fffff800039ba1b0, Address of system call function or worker routine
Arg2: 0000000000000000, Thread->ApcStateIndex
Arg3: 0000000000800000, (Thread->SpecialApcDisable << 16) | Thread->KernelApcDisable
Arg4: 0000000000000001, Call type (0 - system call, 1 - worker routine)
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  WIN7_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x1_SysCallNum_0_nt!IopProcessWorkItem+0
MaxSpeed:     3500
CurrentSpeed: 3491
BiosVersion = F3
BiosReleaseDate = 04/22/2013
SystemManufacturer = Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
SystemProductName = Z87X-UD5H
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Debug session time: Mon Oct 28 21:20:51.675 2013 (UTC - 4:00)
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\Owner\Bsodapps\SysnativeBSODApps\102913-20451-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.18247.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.130828-1532
System Uptime: 0 days 0:08:31.440
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for xusb21.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for xusb21.sys
Probably caused by : xusb21.sys ( xusb21+a599 )
BugCheck 1000007E, {ffffffffc0000005, fffff8800560a599, fffff880033778a8, fffff88003377100}
BugCheck Info: [url=http://www.carrona.org/bsodindx.html#0x1000007E]SYSTEM_THREAD_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED_M (1000007e)[/url]
Bugcheck code 1000007E
Arguments: 
Arg1: ffffffffc0000005, The exception code that was not handled
Arg2: fffff8800560a599, The address that the exception occurred at
Arg3: fffff880033778a8, Exception Record Address
Arg4: fffff88003377100, Context Record Address
PROCESS_NAME:  System
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x7E
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  WIN7_DRIVER_FAULT
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x7E_xusb21+a599
MaxSpeed:     3500
CurrentSpeed: 3491
BiosVersion = F3
BiosReleaseDate = 04/22/2013
SystemManufacturer = Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
SystemProductName = Z87X-UD5H
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Debug session time: Mon Oct 28 21:11:55.688 2013 (UTC - 4:00)
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\Owner\Bsodapps\SysnativeBSODApps\102913-18688-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.18247.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.130828-1532
System Uptime: 2 days 15:22:57.065
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for intelppm.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for intelppm.sys
Probably caused by : intelppm.sys ( intelppm+2bd4 )
BugCheck 1E, {0, 0, 0, 0}
BugCheck Info: [url=http://www.carrona.org/bsodindx.html#0x0000001E]KMODE_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED (1e)[/url]
Bugcheck code 0000001E
Arguments: 
Arg1: 0000000000000000, The exception code that was not handled
Arg2: 0000000000000000, The address that the exception occurred at
Arg3: 0000000000000000, Parameter 0 of the exception
Arg4: 0000000000000000, Parameter 1 of the exception
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1E
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  WIN7_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x1E_intelppm+2bd4
```


----------



## Mstrkurt (Jul 2, 2009)

When I check for updates using device manager, it says the drivers are up to date :S.

EDIT:
Just tried updating from the MS site and it says I'm up to date.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

I agree -- update xbox driver -

```
[font=lucida console]xusb21.sys     Thu Aug 13 18:10:17 2009 (4A848F49)[/font]
```
http_:_//sysnative.com/drivers/driver.php?id=xusb21.sys

Check for updated Intel USB 3.0 drivers -

```
[font=lucida console]
iusb3hcs.sys   Fri Dec 21 09:42:25 2012 (50D47551)
iusb3xhc.sys   Fri Dec 21 09:40:49 2012 (50D474F1)[/font]
```
 http_:_//sysnative.com/drivers/driver.php?id=iusb3xhc.sys 
http_:_//sysnative.com/drivers/driver.php?id=iusb3hcs.sys

Is your 16 GB RAM matched?

How many sticks?

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`

BSOD SUMMARY 

```
[font=lucida console]
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\102913-18111-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.18247.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.130828-1532
Debug session time: Mon Oct 28 23:14:35.605 2013 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 1:53:21.370
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!IopProcessWorkItem+0 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  WIN7_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x1_SysCallNum_0_nt!IopProcessWorkItem+0
Bugcheck code 00000001
Arguments fffff800`039ba1b0 00000000`00000000 00000000`00800000 00000000`00000001
BiosVersion = F3
BiosReleaseDate = 04/22/2013
SystemManufacturer = Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
SystemProductName = Z87X-UD5H
MaxSpeed:     3500
CurrentSpeed: 3491

¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\102913-20451-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.18247.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.130828-1532
Debug session time: Mon Oct 28 21:20:51.675 2013 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:08:31.440
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for xusb21.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for xusb21.sys
Probably caused by : xusb21.sys ( xusb21+a599 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  WIN7_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  System
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x7E
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x7E_xusb21+a599
Bugcheck code 1000007E
Arguments ffffffff`c0000005 fffff880`0560a599 fffff880`033778a8 fffff880`03377100
BiosVersion = F3
BiosReleaseDate = 04/22/2013
SystemManufacturer = Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
SystemProductName = Z87X-UD5H
MaxSpeed:     3500
CurrentSpeed: 3491
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\102913-18688-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.18247.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.130828-1532
Debug session time: Mon Oct 28 21:11:55.688 2013 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 2 days 15:22:57.065
Probably caused by : intelppm.sys ( intelppm!MWaitIdleCheck+8 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  WIN7_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1E
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x1E_intelppm!MWaitIdleCheck+8
Bugcheck code 0000001E
Arguments 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
  

	    
             
       [color=#555555]J. C. Griffith, Microsoft MVP (jcgriff2)[/color]   
             
           [url=http://mvp.microsoft.com/en-us/mvp/John%20C.%20Griffith-4025562][color=#555555][u]http://mvp.microsoft.com/en-us/mvp/John%20C.%20Griffith-4025562[/u][/color][/url]   

           [url=http://sysnative.com][color=#555555][u]www.sysnative.com[/u][/color][/url]
             
           [url=http://jcgriff2.com][color=#555555][u]www.jcgriff2.com[/u][/color][/url] 


¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨


  [/font]
```


----------



## Mstrkurt (Jul 2, 2009)

jcgriff2 said:


> I agree -- update xbox driver -
> 
> ```
> [font=lucida console]xusb21.sys     Thu Aug 13 18:10:17 2009 (4A848F49)[/font]
> ...


I've tried updating the Xbox driver but it just keeps installing the same driver I had.

I tried to install the USB3 drivers but the links weren't direct links so I found it rather difficult finding the exact drivers. (One of the links updated the onboard graphics driver for some reason).

The 2 sticks of RAM are matched:
Corsair Vengeance Performance Memory modules 16GB (2x8GB) DDR3 1600MHz


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Try the USB 3.0 driver on the Gigabyte page > GIGABYTE - Motherboard - Socket 1150 - GA-Z87X-UD5H (rev. 1.x)


----------



## Mstrkurt (Jul 2, 2009)

Wrench97 said:


> Try the USB 3.0 driver on the Gigabyte page > GIGABYTE - Motherboard - Socket 1150 - GA-Z87X-UD5H (rev. 1.x)


Thanks for the link, I've updated them now.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Strange the Intel driver update utility didn't give it to you


----------



## Mstrkurt (Jul 2, 2009)

Wrench97 said:


> Strange the Intel driver update utility didn't give it to you


Should I take Driver Verifier off again? or leave it on for the time being.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Go ahead and turn it off.


----------



## Mstrkurt (Jul 2, 2009)

Was just reading through the manual for my motherboard when I realised that I had both RAM sticks in slots 3 and 4 rather than 1 and 2.

Not sure if this could be a cause of my problems, but I've now got them in the slots which the manual recommends.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Probably not it can be installed in either pair of slots.


----------



## Mstrkurt (Jul 2, 2009)

PC just died.

But it didn't give a BSOD. It had scary lines all over the screen while it crashed... Is this something major?.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The lines are usually video related, remove the video card and try using the integrated video.


----------



## Mstrkurt (Jul 2, 2009)

Wrench97 said:


> The lines are usually video related, remove the video card and try using the integrated video.


It seems to be ok now, with the ATI 7970HD still in. Maybe it was a one off? Driver crash perhaps?.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Usually you would get a x116(video driver crashed and recovered) or x117(crashed and could not recover)


----------



## Mstrkurt (Jul 2, 2009)

I'm thinking of reformatting to upgrade from Win7 to 8. Would this be a good idea to find out whether it's drivers that are causing the problem or whether it is hardware?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

if the drivers for win 7 are causing you problems then upgrading to windows 8 would mean they are going to cause you problems.


----------



## Mstrkurt (Jul 2, 2009)

Just had my screen go all weird again, and had to system restore because Driver Verifier was still on.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Remove the video card and see if the system runs ok using the integrated.


----------



## Mstrkurt (Jul 2, 2009)

Wrench97 said:


> Remove the video card and see if the system runs ok using the integrated.


Trying this now. They've been coming quite fast lately so I will let you guys know soon.


----------



## Mstrkurt (Jul 2, 2009)

Happened again without the video card in. I'm running out of ideas on how to fix this really, do you think it's worth RMA'ing the RAM?.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Did you ever run Memtest86+ for 6 full passes?
If not I would do that first, you can stop if you see any error as that would mean a bad stick.


----------



## Mstrkurt (Jul 2, 2009)

Wrench97 said:


> Did you ever run Memtest86+ for 6 full passes?
> If not I would do that first, you can stop if you see any error as that would mean a bad stick.


I didn't do 6 passes. 

The first time I tested the RAM with both RAM sticks in it did throw errors, but it's never happened when testing singular sticks.

Most I've done is 4 passes I believe.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

whenever I do memtest it is for for single sticks and 7 passes.


----------



## Mstrkurt (Jul 2, 2009)

greenbrucelee said:


> whenever I do memtest it is for for single sticks and 7 passes.


Problem is testing each stick for 7 passes is going to take around 24 hours. Since I'm a student and my PC is the only way I'm able to do work as well as my only entertainment system it's difficult to free up the required time.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Test them all a the same time overnight, I only test one stick at a time after seeing errors with all of them installed and trying to figure out which one is bad.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Mstrkurt said:


> Problem is testing each stick for 7 passes is going to take around 24 hours. Since I'm a student and my PC is the only way I'm able to do work as well as my only entertainment system it's difficult to free up the required time.


Proper testing is time consuming but testing one stick at a time is required for accurate results.


----------



## Mstrkurt (Jul 2, 2009)

I tested one of the sticks last night and through this morning. Obtained 7 passes 0 errors - took 11 hours.

I will test the other stick tonight.


----------



## Mstrkurt (Jul 2, 2009)

After one hour and 30 mins testing the other stick it passed once and then memtest froze.

Does that mean anything? or could it just be a one off?.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Rerun the test on that stick.


----------



## BIGBEARJEDI (Aug 8, 2012)

Interesting thread here to be sure. 

Kurt: is this a Custom-built PC you built yourself or is it a name brand PC such as Dell, HP, etc. If it's a name brand PC, can you supply the exact Model #?

In reviewing the dump files from your PC, it appears that this is a new Gigabyte Motherboard (BIOS dated 4/2013). If this is in a name brand computer such as Dell or HP *and they don't usually use Gigabyte Motherboards*, you should be covered under the 1 yr. Manufacturer's Warranty and you can take to a local Dell, HP or other Auhorized Warranty center and have them diagnose the problem. If you are lucky enough to have a Dell PC, they will actually come out to your location; apartment, home, dorm room or whatever. HP and the other guys will not. 

My guess here is that you got at least 1 stick of bad RAM, but more likely you have a bad Memory Slot on that Gigabyte Motheboard. This is especially true if you built a Custom PC using the Gigabyte Motherboard. You could also have Power Supply issues; which I won't go into; but if you got a low-end brand for cheap, the quality could be causing some of these problems leading to your BSOD. 

These types of problems are not easy to fix, and for a student it's especially frustrating since you don't have the necessary tools resources and experience to really get to the bottom of this kind of problem. You need to take to a competent local Computer Shop and have them diagnose it. This is if you went the Custom-Built route (we should have asked you this earlier on). You still have another option, and that is since your Gigabyte Motherboard is less than 1 yr. old, you can return it for testing/free replacement to the place you bought it from. If that's a local computer store like Fry's they can often test and diagnose for you on the spot if you're willing to drop off and wait. If you bought online, that of course is going to be much more difficult, as you are going to experience shipping delays to and then back from the online supplier you bought from; that's going to be a couple of weeks unless you or they pay for express shipping going to and coming back from; even so your PC will be down for at least 1 week. The good news here is, if you bought directly from Gigabytes say, you can ship to them and they can test it properly with known good RAM; an option you don't have. If the Motherboard is bad--they will tell you and ship you out another; this process is usually 2-3 weeks. 

Again, this is why many College students opt for OEM or pre-built PCs and laptops, so they only have to deal with one company (Dell or HP) who then deals with all the different suppliers of the internal components. You might bear that in mind for the next computer you get for school.

Also, you need to know that if selected Gigabyte for a Custom-built PC, you didn't do your homework. Those are generally low-quality Motherboards built in Taiwan and don't have a good reputation for reliability. A lot of Gamers on budgets use that brand and experience lots of quirky hardware problems due to low-quality component selection and manufacturing shortcuts. In the business world where I worked; I was having 30%-60% DOA failures on any PCs built with Gigabyte Motherboards. I had hundreds of them I replaced with name brand Motherboards such as ASUS and MSI and Micron. After doing so, DOA failures dropped to less than 5%!! Most Businesses and IT departments and Universities don't use those anymore for all the above reasons and neither should you!

I look forward to you posting back your system specs and the answer to the Name Brand vs. Custom-Built question I am asking you, cause it's the crux of the matter here. 

I've also given you some advice on how to get this problem fixed for free since it's most likely In-Warranty. You'll want to explore those options first as I know you are on a limited budget. 

Looking forward to hearing how it's going.

Best,
BIGBEARJEDI


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

@ BIGBEARJEDI
System Specs
CPU: Intel I7 4770k 3.5 Ghz
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-Z87X-UD5H
Memory: 16GB DDR3
Hard Drive: 2TB Seagate Barracuda
Video: Sapphire HD 7970 VAPOR-X GHZ Edition 3GB GDDR5
Sound: Onboard
CD Rom: Samsung SH-B123L/RSBP Blu Ray
Power Supply: XFX 850W Core Edition
OS: Win 7 x64


----------



## Mstrkurt (Jul 2, 2009)

Tested both sticks; first stick 7 passes 0 errors, second stick 8 passes 0 errors.

As Tyree has mentioned the specs already the only additional information I have is the RAM is Corsair Vengeance Performance Memory modules 16GB (2x8GB) DDR3 1600MHz CL10 Unbuffered DIMM Dual Channel Memory

and the PSU is XFX Core Edition 850w 80+ Bronze Captive PSU

This is a custom build that was built with the recommendations of this forum shown on the following thread:
http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f255/new-pc-build-704228.html

All components of the PC were bought coming up 3 months back, aside from the GPU which was bought last month.

P.S:
Could it be that the RAM isn't working well with both sticks installed?. I haven't experienced a blue screen while running 1 as of yet.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

It is possible the RAM sticks just don't like each other but that's a rarity.
Have you tried using both sticks in all the slots? AsRock mobo's have been know for issues.


----------



## Mstrkurt (Jul 2, 2009)

I've only tried in 2 slots, should I try in the other 2?.

- If we're unable to find the problem directly, I will try a reformat of the C: drive since I'll only lose a few programs and games.

I suppose it would narrow things down further if they continue to happen.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Yes, try all slots.
I doubt a OS reinstall will resolve anything.
Do you have any other RAM to use or borrow to try?


----------



## Mstrkurt (Jul 2, 2009)

Unfortunately, I don't. The only other RAM I have is DDR2.


----------



## BIGBEARJEDI (Aug 8, 2012)

@Tyree: Thanks for posting OP's specs for me. That clears up some things! :grin:

Kurt: Thanks for getting back to us on your Custom-built PC info and how you built it history wise and everything. 

Couple of things here: 
#1: Why are still trying to test the RAM??  It appears it's questionable if it's OK; yes it's passed MEMTEST, but that doesn't guarantee it's ok. :facepalm: The Motherboard is under Warranty, why kill yourself to figure out if it's 1 stick of RAM or 2-stick incompatability--who cares? :facepalm: I've given you some options that involve getting it fixed. They are FREE! Use them! :huh: You don't have the spare parts or resources to fix this problem; return it to where you got it (you still didn't say WHERE you purchased it from--hopefully it wasn't out of some guy's car trunk!), and get it tested/repaired/replaced!

My guess is it's the Motherboard; I and other Moderators have told you there are issues with that brand *Gigabyte*. If it's on our Custom-Build list, I vote it should be removed. That could take some time, but I will look into it if you promise to go use your Warranty to get this problem resolved. 

You will then have a working Motherboard, working RAM, working Hard Drive, and all components should be good. Then you can reinstall your Windows and programs and that's all there is to getting it going again! :dance:

BBJ


----------



## Mstrkurt (Jul 2, 2009)

Hi BigBearJedi.

Thanks again for your reply.

I bought all components from Ebuyer.com, the problem with sending the motherboard back for warranty is the downtime it gives me while I have an important 3rd year of University ahead of me.

Also, wouldn't I need to prove to Gigabyte that there is something wrong with the Motherboard?. And what if I RMA the Motherboard, get a new one and then the problem still persists?.


----------



## BIGBEARJEDI (Aug 8, 2012)

Sure thing. Just trying to get you going again. I have never heard of them. I see from their Website they are in the UK. Are you also in UK?

And as far as proving anything to Gigabyte you can tell them you've been working with Professional Computer Experts who helped to diagnose your Motherboard as faulty and they have like 300 yrs. experience! :wink::wink: (which we do; probably more than that). If you get a new Motherboard and it Fails also; I'd ask for a full Refund, go back to our build list and pick another Motherboard (again ASUS, MSI, etc. from that list) and buy from a different Company. :angry: :tickedoff: BTW, you fears are justified on that one as it's happened to me more than a few times. Again-that's why I don't use their Motherboards. :facepalm: I'm very sorry to hear you picked that brand, but it's not all your fault; it was on our list. I will work to fix that as I said--but I'm relatively new here at TSF, so it may take a while. ray:

I understand your problem on sending it out for Warranty Repair. Once again, that's the risk you take when you buy parts on the Internet versus getting them from a reputable local Computer Store or large Chain Store (in the US it's Best Buy or MicroCenter). You pay more; but you get support including Tech Support in-store where they can test your components without having to send them out to China or someplace and be gone for weeks at a time!! :nonono: I'm hoping to teach you this particular lesson here.:wink:

Do you have any family members that can help you by loaning you a laptop--even an old XP laptop would work for most school assignments ; I teach College and Adult computer courses; and I have many students that only have an older computer on which to do their coursework and research. 

As an Adult Vocational Teacher, I have experience with helping Students out with hardship cases. Have you spoken with any of your Teachers at University where you attend (where is that?) and explained this situation to them? This definitely qualifies as a Hardship. I personally have loaned at least 10 students over the last several years older computers (mostly with XP) to complete their assignments anywhere from 1 weekend to an entire semester. Some Students had financial difficulties and couldn't afford a computer at all, while other Students experienced catastrophic crashes on name brand computers they bought or built--I came to the rescue. That's me of course, and not many Teachers have the resources or willingness to do so, but you can ask and the worse they can say is no. :ermm:

I know of one of my Teacher colleagues who was completing their Master's Thesis and experienced a major computer crash; he needed a laptop to complete his work; I was out of laptops at the time, or I would have provided to him. :angel: He spoke with his Professor, and she loaned him one of her older personal laptops to complete the Thesis so he could Graduate! It does happen. :dance:

If that doesn't work, many Universities here in the U.S. also have something we call an Ombudsman, who work on special hardship cases for Students; and I know of Students who got funds and or a loaner computer to complete their assignments. There are emergency funds set aside in many Colleges and Universities to do just this--help you in an Emergency; which this qualifies as. You just have to get up the courage to go in and ask for help! :grin:
(if you are in UK I think they have this as we copied the concept from them originally; if you are in another country; I have no idea--cause I've never been to Universities abroad!). 

Consider what I've told you, and if I were you I would explore these options in parallel; send your Motherboard back and while that's gone; ask your family members, Professors, etc. for the help you need. :flowers: This could be several weeks until you get one back, and like you said if you get another bad one, then what will you do?? Don't wait make the inquiries now, explain your situation and get help going! 

On the positive side, if I may, when you get your replacement Motherboard and put back into your case with all your components; all may be well and you'll be back up and running. :dance: You just need to get an alternate plan or two in place should that not happen. Since you built your PC from our list, the rest of the items look pretty good on their and should work for years.

I'm not telling you what to do--just trying to give you some advice and explore these things you had not thought about or anyone else mentioned to you. :horse:

Keep us posted on your progress. We like nothing better than to hear back that we could help someone! :dance: :smile: 

And sorry about the long Post! :blush:

Respectfully, :thumb:
BBJ


----------



## Mstrkurt (Jul 2, 2009)

Thanks for the reply. 

I am in the U.K yes 

I will wait to see if the system fails again and will evaluate what I should do there. While running just 8GB of RAM I'm yet to experience a BSOD, but obviously it's not 8GB that I paid for and want therefore I will need a fix for the long term of using both sticks. 

In the mean time I will try and contact Gigabyte and see if I can work something out for a replacement motherboard and also a system I can use while the motherboard is being sent off.

Thanks to everyone who helped guys. I will post back when I've managed to do this and let you know what's going on.


----------



## Mstrkurt (Jul 2, 2009)

Hi again, just a quick question.

When you say the DIMM slot may be faulty, does this mean that not all connections of the RAM sticks are making contact with the contacts within the DIMM slot? as the slow is just an adapter if you like in the PCB of the motherboard is it not?

If this is the case would it be possible for me to just check for continuity with a multimeter on all pins to ensure contact is made?.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

A DIMM slot can have defective contacts or circuitry problems.
You can attempt to test the pins. There4 is absolutely nothing wrong, in general, with Gigabyte Mobo's. They are a top quality brand (with great support) and are used/recommended by most any professional PC builders that I am aware of.


----------



## Mstrkurt (Jul 2, 2009)

If I can find some details on the motherboard I use with reference to the DIMM slots e.g. Resistance measurements from each pin to ground and they all check out, isn't that pretty much the same test as Gigabyte would do if I sent it back?.

If it helps, I'm able to do most form of electronic testing, such as multimeter tests, oscilloscope tests.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

No the contacts lead to the CPU(memory controller is located in the CPU now), voltage control for the slots is a motherboard process and may be low or spiking leading to errors.


----------



## Mstrkurt (Jul 2, 2009)

I've upped the voltage to the RAM to 1.6V and it seems to be running fine with both sticks installed.

I will post back if anything comes up.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

What are your sticks rated for?


----------



## Mstrkurt (Jul 2, 2009)

Sticks are rated for 1.5V


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

If it's stable at 1.6v you may want to back them down to 1.54-1.56v and try it there.


----------



## Mstrkurt (Jul 2, 2009)

Ok, thanks for the heads up. Will do that right away.


----------



## Mstrkurt (Jul 2, 2009)

Ok, I've updated the voltage to 1.54V. Will post back if it throws a BSOD at me.


----------

